# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  zigen joukkoliikennekuvat

## zige94

Eli nyt olen vihdoin saanut junien, metrojen, ratikoiden ja bussien kuvaukset alkuun, kun parempi kamera saapui.

Eli tämän hetkisiä kuvia löytyy täältä. Siellä tällä hetkelle lähijunista, kaukojunista, eil-yksiköistä, metroista, busseista (mm. Golden Dragon).

Joukkoliikennevideoitani youtubesta löytyy täältä

----------


## tlajunen

> Eli tämän hetkisiä kuvia löytyy täältä. Siellä tällä hetkelle lähijunista, kaukojunista, eil-yksiköistä, metroista, busseista (mm. Golden Dragon).


Rakentavana palautteena: ota tuo oranssi timestamp alakulmasta huitsulan kuuseen.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Rakentavana palautteena: ota tuo oranssi timestamp alakulmasta huitsulan kuuseen.


Kiitos palautteesta. Otan mielelläni vastaan palautteita!  :Smile:  Tulevissa kuvissa ei enään näy tuota aika merkintää!  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:44 ----------

Onko muuten jotain erityistä bussia, junaa/junavuoroa, päätepysäkkiä, bussiterminaalia, raitiovaunua, metro-yksikköä tai asemaa jonka joku haluiaisi nähdä? Tarkoitus taas tiistaina lähteä sään salliessa kuvaamaan, tällä hetkellä onnistuu vain Helsingin sisällä... Mutta ehdotuksia voi pistää. Tiistaina ainakin tarkoitus käydä kuvaamassa Kulosaaren keskeneräistä metroasemaa ja Kampista Espooseen lähteviä busseja.

Myös videolle olisi mahdollisuus saada jotain pätkiä joltain linjoilta. Toiveita voi esittää ja yritän myös kuvata niin paljon kun mahdollista vain  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Pohjois-Haagassa on parhaat bussit, kuvaa tääl   :Smile: 
ja linjan 11 se erikois-Säffle olis kans jännä nähdä

----------


## zige94

> Pohjois-Haagassa on parhaat bussit, kuvaa tääl  
> ja linjan 11 se erikois-Säffle olis kans jännä nähdä


Olisko sinulla jokin ehdotus paikasta siellä päin? Tuo Kaupintien/Vihdintien risteys?

h11:n säfflestä mulla on yksi kuva jo, se on kyllä paljon huonommalla kameralla otettu, mutta voin ottaa uuden paremman kuvan jos on liikenteessä  :Very Happy: 

Ja muillekkin jos tietää hyviä paikkoja niin olisi kiva tietää. Mitä mieltä jotkut on siitä Helsingin ratapihan yli menevästä linnunlaulun sillasta, onko kenelläkään kokemuksia että onko siitä helppo kuvata?  :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> Helsingin ratapihan yli menevästä linnunlaulun sillasta, onko kenelläkään kokemuksia että onko siitä helppo kuvata?


Ei ole kokemuksia, mutta kokeneiden kommentteja odotellessa mainitsen, että sähköratatilpehöörit saattavat häiritä kuvakulmien löytämistä, mutta ehkä niitä voi käyttää edukseenkin. Dokumentaarisiin kuviin ei varmasti paras paikka, mutta toisaalta sieltä saa sellaisia kuvia, joita ei muualta saa.

----------


## Tunni

> Onko muuten jotain erityistä bussia, junaa/junavuoroa, päätepysäkkiä, bussiterminaalia, raitiovaunua, metro-yksikköä tai asemaa jonka joku haluiaisi nähdä? Tarkoitus taas tiistaina lähteä sään salliessa kuvaamaan, tällä hetkellä onnistuu vain Helsingin sisällä...


Vaihteluksi HSL-busseille haluaisin nähdä kaukoliikenteen vakiovuoroja ja pikavuoroja saapumassa Helsinkiin ja lähtemässä Helsingistä! Ja mahdollisesti muuallakin kuvattuna kuin Kampin edustalla.

Mitenkäs olisi Vuorelan pikavuorot?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onko muuten jotain erityistä bussia, junaa/junavuoroa, päätepysäkkiä, bussiterminaalia, raitiovaunua, metro-yksikköä tai asemaa jonka joku haluiaisi nähdä? Tarkoitus taas tiistaina lähteä sään salliessa kuvaamaan, tällä hetkellä onnistuu vain Helsingin sisällä... Mutta ehdotuksia voi pistää. Tiistaina ainakin tarkoitus käydä kuvaamassa Kulosaaren keskeneräistä metroasemaa ja Kampista Espooseen lähteviä busseja.
> 
> Myös videolle olisi mahdollisuus saada jotain pätkiä joltain linjoilta. Toiveita voi esittää ja yritän myös kuvata niin paljon kun mahdollista vain


Kuvaustoiveita: M200-metrojunat (haluaisin saada taustakuvaksi), Herttoniemen bussiterminaali ja video linjalta h74/N.

----------


## zige94

> Vaihteluksi HSL-busseille haluaisin nähdä kaukoliikenteen vakiovuoroja ja pikavuoroja saapumassa Helsinkiin ja lähtemässä Helsingistä! Ja mahdollisesti muuallakin kuvattuna kuin Kampin edustalla.
> 
> Mitenkäs olisi Vuorelan pikavuorot?


Onnistuu kyllä tämä!  :Smile: 




> Kuvaustoiveita: M200-metrojunat (haluaisin saada taustakuvaksi), Herttoniemen bussiterminaali ja video linjalta h74/N.


Juu, onnistuu. Ja minkälaisen videon haluat? Miltä väliltä olisi toiveita?  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Juu, onnistuu. Ja minkälaisen videon haluat? Miltä väliltä olisi toiveita?


Puistolan ja Tapanilan alueilta.

----------


## Hape

Hieman palautetta:
Olet kehittynyt kuvaajana, kuvien sommittelu on usein onnistunut. Kuvissa on mukana myös taustaa ja varsinainen kohde on kuitenkin niin isona että sen tunnistaa.
Toivottavasti sinulla  on jossain dokumentoituna kuvien kuvauspaikka ja -aika ja muuta mahdollista kuvaan liittyvää tietoa. Ne tiedot kun unohtuvat vuosien kuluessa ja kuvamäärän karttuessa. 

Jatka vaan vastaavaa dokumentoinita :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Puistolan ja Tapanilan alueilta.


Onnistuu. Yritän saada viikonloppuun mennessa esimerkiksi Puistolan raitilta (päätepysäkki) Kotinummentien ala-asteella (matka-aika noin 10min).




> Hieman palautetta:
> Olet kehittynyt kuvaajana, kuvien sommittelu on usein onnistunut. Kuvissa on mukana myös taustaa ja varsinainen kohde on kuitenkin niin isona että sen tunnistaa.
> Toivottavasti sinulla  on jossain dokumentoituna kuvien kuvauspaikka ja -aika ja muuta mahdollista kuvaan liittyvää tietoa. Ne tiedot kun unohtuvat vuosien kuluessa ja kuvamäärän karttuessa. 
> 
> Jatka vaan vastaavaa dokumentoinita


Kiitos tästä!  :Smile:  Ja onhan minulla tietoja tallessa, eri asia koska ehdin aina niitä kuvaan kirjoitella, kuvien lisäys on kymmeniä kertoja nopeampaa kuin tietojen kirjoittaminen. Noihin uusimpiin kuviin tulee tiedot tämän viikon aikana. Ja viimeistään ensi viikolla tulee noita joitakin kuvaustoiveita toteutettua  :Smile: 


Miten muuten, häiritseekö se teistä jos kuvan jonnekkin kulmaan/laitaan laittaa pienen vesileimauksen, tarkoitus estää luvaton kuvien käyttö?

Ps. Multa tottakai voi tämän foorumin käyttäjät kysyä sitten alkuperäistä omiin tarkoituksiinsa  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Miten muuten, häiritseekö se teistä jos kuvan jonnekkin kulmaan/laitaan laittaa pienen vesileimauksen, tarkoitus estää luvaton kuvien käyttö?


ei mua ainakaan haittaa, hyvähän se on sinne laittaa. mäkin laitan nykyään aina merkinnän kuvan alaosaan  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> ei mua ainakaan haittaa, hyvähän se on sinne laittaa. mäkin laitan nykyään aina merkinnän kuvan alaosaan


Tässä on testikuvassa pieni merkintä tuolla alhaalla, ei taida olla kovinkaan häiritsevä? http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Kaukoliike...t/DSCN0524.JPG

Ja nyt siellä muutama kaukoliikenteenbussi joka tuli Itäkeskuksessa vastaa, ja Itäkeskuksessa kaupunkiliikenteen busseja myös...

----------


## tlajunen

> Tässä on testikuvassa pieni merkintä tuolla alhaalla, ei taida olla kovinkaan häiritsevä? http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Kaukoliike...t/DSCN0524.JPG


Eipä tuo juuri haittaa, toisaalta ei siitä ole mainittavaa hyötyäkään: väärinkäyttäjä joko ei vain välitä tekstistä tai sitten rajaa sen pois.

----------


## sm3

Hienoja kuvia kaikki.

----------


## zige94

> Mitenkäs olisi Vuorelan pikavuorot?


Sattui tuossa yhtenä päivänä tällä viikolla Vuorelan pikavuoro tulemaan vastaan. Eli siitäkin kuva kuvasivustollani, myös ESLL:n ja Porvoon Liikenteen kaukoliikenteenautot sattui tulemaan vastaan  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

Tässä kuvassa on virheelliset tiedot..  NF 119:stä on tässä kuva..

Ai olipa sinnekin joku jo kommentoinut asiaa..

----------


## zige94

> Tässä kuvassa on virheelliset tiedot..  NF 119:stä on tässä kuva..
> 
> Ai olipa sinnekin joku jo kommentoinut asiaa..


Oho, kiitos ilmoituksesta. On muuten näköjään 22:n  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

Hieman ot:na mutta voisin veikata että olet ottanut nuo kuvat Nf 22:sta Ikaruksen ikkunan lävitse? Vai olenko ihan väärässä?

----------


## zige94

> Hieman ot:na mutta voisin veikata että olet ottanut nuo kuvat Nf 22:sta Ikaruksen ikkunan lävitse? Vai olenko ihan väärässä?


NF 22:nen tuo on, sain varmistuksen kun sen eilen näin Malmilla vaihtoautona käytössä. Ja kyllä, taisi olla Ikarus jonka ikkunasta tuon otin. Mistä tämän arvasit?  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

> NF 22:nen tuo on, sain varmistuksen kun sen eilen näin Malmilla vaihtoautona käytössä. Ja kyllä, taisi olla Ikarus jonka ikkunasta tuon otin. Mistä tämän arvasit?


Ikkunasta heijastuu kattokanava ja taitaa toisessa kuvassa vähän vogelsitze penkkikin näkyä.. Ehkä tullut vietettyä liikaa aikaa busseissa kun näkee tuollaisia juttuja  :Biggrin:

----------


## zige94

Ja taas uusia kuvia junista. Mm. Sm1, Sm2, Sm3, Sm4, Sm5, Sm6, muutama intercity, Eil-lähiliikennevaunuja, Sr1 ja Sr2 -veturit, "lättähattu" ja muita vanhoja junia ja joku vanha höyryveturi.

----------


## zige94

Rekolan palaneesta turvalaitekaapista kuvia heti kuvasivustoni etusivulla.

----------


## zige94

Lisätty viime vuotisia kuvia: Hess:n XXL Hydrid, joka oli koeajossa viime vuonna.
DV12+Eil -vaunuja pakettikatko-iltana lähdössä yön viimeiselle lähdölle T-junana Helsingistä Riihimäelle, kuvat tästä kuvasta alkaen.
Lisätty myös video Helsingin asemalta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXlbq7k2i7s
Tapanilan asemalta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNNmizHx184

----------


## zige94

Lisätty kuvia, kesäkuun alussa kuvattuja muutamia ratikoita ja junia, fanta-metro ja tällä viikolla parvekkeelta kuvattuja lentokoneita.

----------


## zige94

Moikka kaikille Foorumilaisille,

Pitkään aikaan ei ole kuvasivustolleni tullut uusia kuvia, eikä ole muutenkaan tullut otettua rikottuani kameran. Nyt olen kuitenkin keskiviikkona saamassa järkkärin, joten olisi tarkoitus taas mennä ke-pe työajoista riippuen kuvaamaan. Olisiko mitään toiveita/pyyntöjä? Helsingin alueelle tällä hetkellä rajoittuu. Tarkoitus ainakin lentokenttälinjojen + muiden linjojen uusi kalustoja (ja vanhoja) joilla alkoi muutama viikko sitten uusi sopimuskausi. GD on yksi joka on pakko kuvata, mahdollisesti jopa matkustaa tällä jonkun matkan.

Ensi viikolla on myös tarkoitus kuvata jälleen pakettikatkojuna, tällä kertaa ihan still-kuvia.

----------


## joboo

> Olisiko mitään toiveita/pyyntöjä?


No vaikka Kampin linjoja, kun tuntuu että näistä Elielinaukion ja Rautatientorin busseista on hirveästi kuvia.

----------


## zige94

> No vaikka Kampin linjoja, kun tuntuu että näistä Elielinaukion ja Rautatientorin busseista on hirveästi kuvia.


Näitä tulossa sitten loppuviikosta, EHKÄ, viikonloppuna olin ollut kipeänä kun oli tarkoitus mennä kuvaamaan.

Nyt on sitten tämän yön pakettikatkojuna -matkasta lisätty kuvia ja videoita: kuviin pääset tästä ja videoihin allaolevista videoiden otsikoista.

Kuvissa mm. vaunut(eil, eilf, eifet (aggregaatti), vähän sisätiloja, dv12:t.

Videoina: Videota matkalla Kyrölä-Saunakallio, Dv12:t irroittautuivat H229:stä ja lähtevät kohti junan toista päätä, Dv12:t kytketään runkoon kiinni Riihimäen yössä ja pakettikatkojuna lähtee Tapanilan asemalta Helsinkiä kohti.

----------


## zige94

> Näitä tulossa sitten loppuviikosta, EHKÄ, viikonloppuna olin ollut kipeänä kun oli tarkoitus mennä kuvaamaan.


En päässyt sitten kiireiden vuoksi kuvaamaan. Tällä viikolla aikalailla tyhjää iltaisin, joten nyt voisi oikein kunnolla kartuttaa kuvavarastoa. Huomenna tulossa iltaruuhkasta Itäkeskuksen terminaalissa kuvia. Tarkoituksena saada ainakin s519/A:n ja s520:n kalustoa vähän, sekä keskustasta muiden lentökenttälinjojen. Kulosaaren metroasemasta pääsisäänkäynnistäkin tulossa, ja jokunen metrokuvakin samalla  :Smile: 

Ps. Kaipaan havaintoja Sm1:n yksiköstä numero 6006/6026:sta. Kuulemma olisi vielä liikenteessä, mutta ei ole tullut törmättyä siihen  :Sad:  Jos näette jollain linjalla niin jos vaan viitsisitte niin ottaisin havaintoja vastaa vaikka YV:llä, tarkoitus kuvata tuon yksikön sisätilat, vaikka VR:n kalustokierto ei yleensä ole mikään looginen.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ps. Kaipaan havaintoja Sm1:n yksiköstä numero 6006/6*02*6:sta. Kuulemma olisi vielä liikenteessä, mutta ei ole tullut törmättyä siihen  Jos näette jollain linjalla niin jos vaan viitsisitte niin ottaisin havaintoja vastaa vaikka YV:llä, tarkoitus kuvata tuon yksikön sisätilat, vaikka VR:n kalustokierto ei yleensä ole mikään looginen.


6006/6*20*6 kävi alkuillasta pariin kertaan Kauklahdessa E-junana, ensin 6x02:n kaverina ja hetken päästä yksin. Tämän jälkeen se jatkoi yksinään Kirkkonummelle. On siis liikenteessä.

Mikäli mitään poikkeavaa ei tapahdu, kalustokierto on määrätty ennalta siitä hetkestä kun yksikkö lähtee varikolta siihen asti kun se jälleen palaa varikolle. Varikolle menevistä nipuista kartoitetaan yksiköt, jotka kaipaavat huoltoa. Huoltoa kaipaamattomat jäävät "kentälle" seisomaan. Kentälle jääneistä ja huollosta valmistuneista niputellaan sitten varikolta lähteviä nippuja. Näin ollen varikon "sisäinen kierto" riippuu ihan siitä, mitä yksiköitä mistäkin välistä irrotetaan huoltoon, milloin huollosta sattuu yksiköitä valmistumaan, sekä miten näistä kaikkein näppärimmin saa muodostettua oikean mittaisia letkoja.  :Smile: 

Lisäksi kesken kierron voi vessa täyttyä tai yksikköön tulla jokin muu varikkokäyntiä tarvitseva "vika", jolloin saatetaan suorittaa ylimääräinen yksikönvaihto kesken normaalikierron. Lisäksi junien myöhästelyt tai perumiset panevat tilanteen elämään, ja seuraavaan junaan saatetaan ottaa yksikkö/yksiköt sieltä mistä saa, eikä sieltä mistä suunniteltiin. Näin suunniteltu kalustokierto ei välttämättä toteudu varikon ulkopuolellakaan.

----------


## zige94

> 6006/6*20*6 kävi alkuillasta pariin kertaan Kauklahdessa E-junana, ensin 6x02:n kaverina ja hetken päästä yksin. Tämän jälkeen se jatkoi yksinään Kirkkonummelle. On siis liikenteessä.


Kiitos kattavasta vastauksesta josta lainaukseen nipistin loput pois  :Smile:  Ja tuli muuten virhe tosiaan tuohon junannumeroon jota en itse aluksi edes tajunnut, vaikka viestin luin useampaan kertaan. Toivotaan että huomenna löytyy sitten tuolta päin. Helsingin asemalla "Elielin-laitureilla" kyyläilen. Ei ole yhtään sisäkuvaa tuosta yksiköstä, ja kuitenkin siinä ainoana yksikkönä ne liukuovet osastojen välillä.

----------


## zige94

Muutamia uusia kuvia lisätty Nobinalaisista. http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/P%E4%E4kau...na+Finland+OY/

----------


## zige94

Onko halukkaita liittymään vielä keskusteluun "mitä tarkoittaa LE -pääte?" Tai ainakin sellaista keskustelua tässä kuvassani jostain syystä käydään. http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/P%E4%E4kau...OY/kuva056.jpg

Nimimerkin "Nobina" ja "busseista tietävä" yrittävät kovasti väittää että LE tarkoittaa teliä, joten aika vähän oikeastii sitten busseista taitavat tietää. Oli pakko vähän avautua ku naureskelin täällä.

Ja kuvan huonolaatua on selitettävissä, otettu bussin sisältä surkeella kamerakännykällä pimeässä talvessa  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

Tuli eilen käytyä kuvaamassa. Ratikoista muutama uusi kuva sattu mukaan: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Raitiovaunuja/

Ja sitten busseista vähän eri firmoilta: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/P%E4%E4kau...enteenbusseja/ <-Kansiot missä uusia kuvia on merkitty tottakai tekstillä "uusi".

Ja sitten reittivideotoiveita kehiin. Katotaan mitä saisi tässä jossain välissä taas kuvattua. Joko tähä postauksee tai YV:llä. Iha kaikkea saa ehdottaa, HSL-alueelta tietenkin  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ja sitten reittivideotoiveita kehiin. Katotaan mitä saisi tässä jossain välissä taas kuvattua. Joko tähä postauksee tai YV:llä. Iha kaikkea saa ehdottaa, HSL-alueelta tietenkin


Mitenkäs olisi h62 tai h66?  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Mitenkäs olisi h62 tai h66?


Onnistuisi kyllä todella helposti, etenki h66. h62 on vähä hankalampi liikennöintiaikojensa vuoksi...

Ja nyt on pakko sanoa että jollakin ollu ihan v***n hauskaa -.- Tähän kuvaan kommentoituna: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/P%E4%E4kau...Y/IMG_2961.JPG




> joukkoliikenne havannoille naurava kirjoitti
> no jeeeeeee .. ihanks näitte tän tolla linjalla mut hei kai te nyt sitte yöllä peiton alla saitte runkattua mahtia orkut  huh huh mitä ketun välii sil mikä romu on milläkin linjal


 Jollakin ollut näköjään todella hauskaa...

Tässähän on se syy miksi kaikki eivät kerro tästä "erikoisemmasta" harrastuksestaan muille... Esimerkiksi omasta joukkoliikennekiinnostuksestani ei tiedä oikeastaan muu kuin perhe ja yksi frendi joka tänne kirjoittelee myös...

----------


## Nak

> Onnistuisi kyllä todella helposti, etenki h66. h62 on vähä hankalampi liikennöintiaikojensa vuoksi...
> 
> Ja nyt on pakko sanoa että jollakin ollu ihan v***n hauskaa -.- Tähän kuvaan kommentoituna: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/P%E4%E4kau...Y/IMG_2961.JPG
> 
>  Jollakin ollut näköjään todella hauskaa...
> 
> Tässähän on se syy miksi kaikki eivät kerro tästä "erikoisemmasta" harrastuksestaan muille... Esimerkiksi omasta joukkoliikennekiinnostuksestani ei tiedä oikeastaan muu kuin perhe ja yksi frendi joka tänne kirjoittelee myös...


Tuollaiset kommentit kannattaa jättää omaan arvoonsa, eikä noteerata niitä millään tavoin. Osalla ihmisiä ei vain ole omaa elämää, jolloin on pakko puuttua tavalla tai toisella toisten tekemisiin. Eikös kuvat.fi:ssä voi poistaa noita kommentteja/ottaa kommentoinnin pois käytöstä kokonaan? 

Meistä on moneen junaan ja suurin osa jää vielä laiturille  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Tuollaiset kommentit kannattaa jättää omaan arvoonsa, eikä noteerata niitä millään tavoin. Osalla ihmisiä ei vain ole omaa elämää, jolloin on pakko puuttua tavalla tai toisella toisten tekemisiin. Eikös kuvat.fi:ssä voi poistaa noita kommentteja/ottaa kommentoinnin pois käytöstä kokonaan? 
> 
> Meistä on moneen junaan ja suurin osa jää vielä laiturille


Jep. Noloa tuollainen onneksi. En paljoa siitä välittänyt, vähän kyllä tuollainen harmitti. Mutta poistin sen kommentin sieltä jo!  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

Kuvia lisätty eiliseltä 8.1. Löytyy kuvia Volvo 7700 hybridistä, Volvo 8900LE ja Nobinan uudesta crossarista. Myös reittivideot h82 ja h24 lisätty.

Pari ratikka kuvaa ja Ruoholahden metroaseman jonkinlainen lähialueen kartta, uusi sellainen. En ole aikaisemmin nähnyt.

----------


## zige94

Kuvia lisätty Tukholman reissulta 26.1.-28.1. Enimmäkseen metroista löytyy kuvia, paljoa ei ehtinyt käydä kuvaamassa... http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Tukholma+27.01.2012/

Lisäksi videoita: T11 metrolinjan pätkä ja samanlainen pätkä T13:sta ja lisäksi T21 Lidingöbanan.

Tuo T13:ssa lopussa kun juna saapuu pääteasemalle on kiinnostava tuo kun hidastaa ekana melkein nollille juuri ennen asemaa, sitten kiihdyttää ja tekee saman taas pikkuse myöhemmin ja sitte tekiköhä kolmannenki kerran. Miksi noin tapahtuu? Näyttää olevan jonkinlainen yleinen juttu Tukholmassa, kun ei ollut ainoa linja jossa tuollai kävi pääteasemalle mentäessä. Myös kiihdytys ja jarrutus ovat todella jyrkkiä ja metro teki välillä kesken vauhdin äkkinäisiä lyhyitä jarrutuksia, seisominen oli epämukavaa kun meinasi lentää koko ajan...

----------


## zige94

Jos joku haluasi vielä kertoa noiden Tukholman kuvien kulkuvälineiden mallit (Lidingöbanan ja nuo kaksi metrotyyppiä) niin olisin kiitollinen, YV:llä vaikka. Kiitos näin etukäteen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Vanhemmasta metrojunasta olet kuvannut ainakin sarjan C14 vaunuja. Uudemmat ovat C20-sarjaa.

Lidingöbananin moottorivaunut ovat pääasiassa sarjaa A30B ja ohjausvaunut B30B.

Tunnelbananin puolella oli viimeksi paikalla käydessäni lisäksi C6H-sarjan vaunuja, jotka ulkonäöllisesti ovat samanlaisia kuin C14:t.

----------


## Piirka

> Tunnelbananin puolella oli viimeksi paikalla käydessäni lisäksi C6H-sarjan vaunuja, jotka ulkonäöllisesti ovat samanlaisia kuin C14:t.


Ja lisäksi löytyy vielä sarjan C15 vaunuja. Niitä käytetään vain välivaunuina. On viimeinen kokonaan uutena (v. 1985) valmistettu 14 vaunun "Cx" -sarja ennen C20 -vaunusarjan valmistumista. C14 -vaunusarjan valmistuksessa uusiokäytettiin vanhempien sarjojen C1 - C3 komponentteja.

Bonuksena kalustosta löytyy vielä yksi koeyksikkö sarjassa C20F. Ulkonäöllisesti se poikkeaa sileän vaunukylkensä ansiosta pääsarjasta C20, jossa matkustamoiden ikkunoiden alla on käytetty aaltopeltiä.

----------


## Hape

Vinkiksi seuraavall Tukholman-matkalle olisi paikallinen Raitiotiemuseo:

http://sparvagsmuseet.sl.se

Museo sijaitsee Södermalmilla, lähimmäksi pääsee bussilla 2, kohti Sofiaa, pysäkki Spårvägsmuseet. SL'n 24-tunnin lippu kelpaa myös sisäänpääsyyn.

----------


## zige94

Kiitokset kaikille vastanneille ja kiitokset Hape:lle vinkistä. Tuo pitääkin käydä tsekkaamassa seuraavalla kerralla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vinkiksi seuraavall Tukholman-matkalle olisi paikallinen Raitiotiemuseo:
> 
> http://sparvagsmuseet.sl.se
> 
> Museo sijaitsee Södermalmilla, lähimmäksi pääsee bussilla 2, kohti Sofiaa, pysäkki Spårvägsmuseet. SL'n 24-tunnin lippu kelpaa myös sisäänpääsyyn.


Toiseksi lähimmäksi pääsee M/S Gabriellalla tai M/S Mariellalla, eli punaisella paatilla seilaava voi kulkea jalankin.  :Smile: 
Hintansa väärti, ja lelumuseo samaan hintaan.

----------


## zige94

> Toiseksi lähimmäksi pääsee M/S Gabriellalla tai M/S Mariellalla, eli punaisella paatilla seilaava voi kulkea jalankin. 
> Hintansa väärti, ja lelumuseo samaan hintaan.


Noh, punaisella paatilla me yleensä menemmekin joten aina vain parempi  :Smile:  Kiitokset tästä tiedosta.

----------


## zige94

06-07.02.2012 välisen yön pakettikatkokuvia, konduktööri päästi meidät myös aggregaattivaunuun kuvaamaan, kiitokset hänelle!  :Smile:  http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Pakettikat...%2007.02.2012/

Ja sitte kolme videota joista kaksi aggregaattivaunusta ja yksi koko junan läpikävelyvideo.

Eli junan sisältä: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuOLNdCZxXI
Ja aggregaatti: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpbNf5rd5_g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wYGFCUNA1s

Ja pahoittelen kuvista kuvatekstien puuttumista. Tietokoneestani hajosi kovalevy ja on nyt huollossa joten kaikki jutut hoidan Galaxy Notellani, jotenvtästä syystä en jaksanut alkaa kuvatekstejä laittamaan. Ilmestyvät heti kun koneeni takaisin saan.

----------


## zige94

Pakko vähän valittaa... Jollakin fooruminjäsenellä on aika lapsellista käytöstä, syyllisen kyllä tiedän, herra Nobinan vastainen... Käynyt jokaikiselle Nobina aiheisella kuvalle antamassa yhen tähden... Ihmetyttää kyllä että mitä ihmeen järkeä. Pitäisikö minun mennä sitten hänen kuville jossa on HelB:n bussi niin pistämään yksi tähti? No joo, tähän ei tarvitse vastata mitään, kunhan vaa ilmoitan tälle henkilölle joka varmasti tämän lukea että lapsellista käytöstä voisi sanoa!

HUOM: En ole muuten ainoa, ainakin Joonaksen kuviin ja JT:n kuvissa on sama juttu...

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Pakko vähän valittaa... Jollakin fooruminjäsenellä on aika lapsellista käytöstä, syyllisen kyllä tiedän, herra Nobinan vastainen... Käynyt jokaikiselle Nobina aiheisella kuvalle antamassa yhen tähden... Ihmetyttää kyllä että mitä ihmeen järkeä. Pitäisikö minun mennä sitten hänen kuville jossa on HelB:n bussi niin pistämään yksi tähti? No joo, tähän ei tarvitse vastata mitään, kunhan vaa ilmoitan tälle henkilölle joka varmasti tämän lukea että lapsellista käytöstä voisi sanoa!
> 
> HUOM: En ole muuten ainoa, ainakin Joonaksen kuviin ja JT:n kuvissa on sama juttu...


Ratkaisin ongelman poistamalla tähtien antamisen käytöstä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

Kuvasivuston uusiutumisen myötä, avautui blogi-mahdollisuus yhdessä kuvasivuston kanssa. En jaksa mitään kauhean erityistä blogia kirjoittaa, mutta ajattelin ainakin joka päivältä, milloin busseilla liikun, kirjoittaa linjan- ja autonnumeron, liikennöitsijän ja pysäkkien välin millä matkustin. Myös jos jotain kiinnostavaa tapahtuu, kirjoitan tästä.

Blogin ensimmäinen merkintä onkin siellä jo. Tekstiin liittyvä juttu on tapahtunut aamuruuhkassa hiukan ennen kahdeksaa keskiviikkona 29.2.

----------


## Tunni

> Blogin ensimmäinen merkintä onkin siellä jo. Tekstiin liittyvä juttu on tapahtunut aamuruuhkassa hiukan ennen kahdeksaa keskiviikkona 29.2.


Niinhän ne juorulehtien toimittajatkin tekevät, että kun vähänkin löytyy jutun aihetta, niin pienellä liioittelulla saadaan juttu paljon houkuttelevammaksi. Sillä tavallahan niitä lehtiä saadaan myydyksi...  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Niinhän ne juorulehtien toimittajatkin tekevät, että kun vähänkin löytyy jutun aihetta, niin pienellä liioittelulla saadaan juttu paljon houkuttelevammaksi. Sillä tavallahan niitä lehtiä saadaan myydyksi...


Näinpä  :Smile:  Mutta liioittelu on juorulehtien ja iltapäivälehtien alaa, itse kirjoitan tekstit niinkuin ne ovat tapahtuneet. Esim. vaitiolovelvollisuus minulla on työstäni, joten esimerkiksi siitä tarkemmin ei tule olemaan tekstiä (no ketäpä edes kiinnostaisi), mutta kun parhaimmillaan monella kymmenellä bussilla päivässä matkustaa, niin löytyyhän aina jotakin, joskus vähän suurempaa, joskus sitten pienempää  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

Kysymys viisaimmille. Olen saanut kaverini kanssa luvan mennä kuvaamaan Veolian Suomenojan varikolle busseja, onko siellä mitään vanhoja kiinnostavia autoja, joita ei liikenteessä enään ole? (esim. Wiima?). Entä VL:n ja NF:n varikot Hakunilassa? Niihinkin nimittäin lupia kyselty. Nobinan Klovin varikolle pyydettii lupaa myös, mutta oli vähän nihkeä puhelimeen vastannut henkilö, ja oli tyyliin "Kai se ehkä joskus onnistuu, en nyt tiedä oikein.."... Joten saa nähdä menemmekö ollenkaan, jos tuollaista joutuu jo puhelimessa kuunnella...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tunni

> Olen saanut kaverini kanssa luvan mennä kuvaamaan Veolian Suomenojan varikolle busseja, onko siellä mitään vanhoja kiinnostavia autoja, joita ei liikenteessä enään ole? (esim. Wiima?).


 Jos Suomenojalla on vielä se vanha Tyllilän nivelbussi, niin ainakin yksi kiinnostava Wiima löytyy.

----------


## zige94

> Jos Suomenojalla on vielä se vanha Tyllilän nivelbussi, niin ainakin yksi kiinnostava Wiima löytyy.


Kiitos. Toivotaan että huomenna siellä olisi  :Wink: 

Tuli vähän linjakilpiä kuvattua.. http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/HSL-alueen...Linjakilpi%E4/ Koekaniinina toimi HelB 407 (Ikarus E94F)

Löyty yksi erikoinen, josta ei ollut mitään tietoa itselläni: 85V, http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/HSL-alueen...4/IMG_3478.JPG.
Joku varmaan mielellään valaisee asiaa, mikä linja tuo on ollut (ja jos karttakin reitistä löytyisi)  :Smile:

----------


## JT

> Löyty yksi erikoinen, josta ei ollut mitään tietoa itselläni: 85V, http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/HSL-alueen...4/IMG_3478.JPG.
> Joku varmaan mielellään valaisee asiaa, mikä linja tuo on ollut (ja jos karttakin reitistä löytyisi)


Aikoinaan jotain yksittäislähtöjä ajettu 85V-tunnuksella suoraan Laajasalontietä Jollaksentielle (ja päinvastoin) kulkematta Yliskylän ostarin taikka Yliskylän kautta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Milloin saamme nähdä noita varikolla otettuja kuvia?

----------


## zige94

> Milloin saamme nähdä noita varikolla otettuja kuvia?


Ensi viikon lauantaina  :Smile:  Siirty Veolian varikkoreissu pikkuveljen syntymäpäivä juhlien vuoksi  :Smile:  + kamerani on lainassa sukulaisella, palauttaa sen perjantaina.

----------


## zige94

> Milloin saamme nähdä noita varikolla otettuja kuvia?


Eli nyt sitten löytyy: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/HSL-alueen%20linja-autot/

Varikolta otetut kuvat löytyy Veolia Transport kansiosta. Muitakin liikennöitsijöitä tuli Rautatientorilla vähän kuvattua. Kansion päällä lukee "uusi" niiden kohdalla, jossa on uusia kuvia!  :Smile: 

Kuvatekstit laitan myöhemmin, kun aikaa on. Mutta uskon että useimmat tuntevat kuvissa olevat bussimallit!  :Smile: 

P. Tyllilän wiima oli Suomenojalla, mutta oli PL:n varikon puolella, joten jouduttiin tyytymään aidan läpi kuvaamiseen  :Sad: 

Kuvia saa ja kannattaakin kommentoida!  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Varsin mainioita kuvia olet ottanut, kiitos niistä!  :Smile:

----------


## aki

Tuosta VT 380:stä löytyvät takapenkkien istuinosat ovat ilmeisesti peräisin Liikenne Oy:n laatikkowiimoista, osassa liikenteen wiima K202:sta oli pehmeät punaiset plyyshiverhoillut istuimet jotka Koiviston auton ostettua liikenteen, verhoiltiin sinisiksi. Tällaisia olivat mm. autot 22, 86, 141, 144, 146, 147 ja 163. Autossa VT 377 näyttää olevan Vantaan liikenteen vaaleansävyiset penkkiverhoilut kun taas muissa sarjan autoissa on Linjebuss-ajan sinisävyiset kankaat.

----------


## Nak

> Tuosta VT 380:stä löytyvät takapenkkien istuinosat ovat ilmeisesti peräisin Liikenne Oy:n laatikkowiimoista, osassa liikenteen wiima K202:sta oli pehmeät punaiset plyyshiverhoillut istuimet jotka Koiviston auton ostettua liikenteen, verhoiltiin sinisiksi. Tällaisia olivat mm. autot 22, 86, 141, 144, 146, 147 ja 163. Autossa VT 377 näyttää olevan Vantaan liikenteen vaaleansävyiset penkkiverhoilut kun taas muissa sarjan autoissa on Linjebuss-ajan sinisävyiset kankaat.


Niin siis tuo sininen olisi pelkästään liikenne oy:n jäämistöä? Punaisesta päällisestä tulisi Espoon Auton vanhat tyylikkäät kankaat mieleen  :Smile:  

Asiaa hieman sivuten, vaikka autot ovat muutenkin päällepäin sillisalaattia, mielestäni penkkikankaiden sekoittaminen näyttää hölmöltä  :Sad:  parhaillaan olen Nobinalla nähnyt samassa autossa nykyisen sinisen kankaan lisäksi vanhempaa swebus kangasta, espoon auto kangasta ja jokeri kangasta..

----------


## aki

> Niin siis tuo sininen olisi pelkästään liikenne oy:n jäämistöä? Punaisesta päällisestä tulisi Espoon Auton vanhat tyylikkäät kankaat mieleen


Toki se punainen istuinosa voi olla Espoon auton laatikkowiimastakin, samalla kankaalla päällystettyjä istuinosia käytettiin sekä Liikenteen että Espoon auton vanhemmissa laatikoissa. Mikäli istuinosa on vaihdettu aikoinaan Hakunilan varikolla niin sieltähän löytyi myös silloisen Concordian punapenkkisiä 2+1+1 ovitettuja laatikoita.

----------


## Nak

En tiennytkään että muillakin on ollut "laavakuvio" istuimia kuin paikallislinjoilla ja myöhemmin siis espoon autolla. Jokatapauksessa mielestäni näissä punaisissa penkeissä on tyyliä toisin kuin tylsissä sinissä mikä tulee värinä joka tuutista ulos..

----------


## zige94

Itsekkin pidin enemmän noista punaisista kankaista. Kun näin nuo, tuli heti mieleen joitain Wiimoja jossa tälläisiä oli ollut. Miltäköhän näyttäisi nykybusseissa tuollainen punainen kangas? Muutenkin Wiimat kyllä tuntuivat kodikkaammilta ja tunnelmallisemmilta kuin nykybussit. Toivottavasti WL 25 olisi vielä pitkään ajossa vaikka HSL sattuukin sakottamaan HSL-liikenteen parhaimmasta autosta. Onhan tuo -93 auto ja edelleen priima-kunnossa. "Ainoa auto joka käynnistyy aina avaimesta kääntämällä".

----------


## Nak

Esll:n pari vuotta sitten hankkimissa irisbusseissa on punertavat penkinpäälliset(ainakin) ja kyllä ne näyttävät hyviltä. Punaisessa värissä on lämpöä jota sinisessä ei ole, siksi näyttää kodikkaammalta :P

----------


## zige94

Ja pistetääs nyt ttänne Pakettikatkon 03.04.2012 saalista. Ensiksi blogi-merkintä reissusta: http://zige94.1g.fi/blog/5/pakettika....4.+aamuyolla/
Tuolta oikeastaan löydät linkit uusiin kuviin ja muutamaan kuvattuun videoon!  :Smile:

----------


## JT

> Toivottavasti WL 25 olisi vielä pitkään ajossa vaikka HSL sattuukin sakottamaan HSL-liikenteen parhaimmasta autosta. Onhan tuo -93 auto ja edelleen priima-kunnossa. "Ainoa auto joka käynnistyy aina avaimesta kääntämällä".


Minusta tuo, että auto käynnistyy avaimesta kääntämällä, on auton ihan normaali ominaisuus. Ei se tee autosta priimakuntoista, tosin ehkä joidenkin liikennettä harjoittavien yhiöiden kalustossa, jossa vertailukohtana kaluston kunto on keskimääräistä selvästi huonompaa. Lähtökohta tulisi kuitenkin olla se, että uudet, uudehkot ja vähän vanhemmat autot toimivat ja niistä pidetään huolta poistoonsa asti jottei tarvitsisi turvautua johonkin hätävarakalustoon.

----------


## zige94

Lisää kuvia tältä päivältä lisätty vähän sekailaisesti mistä sattuu, uudet kuvat löydät helposti kuvasivustoni etusivulta http://zige94.1g.fi/home/ . Siinä listätty hienosti kansiot joissa on uusia kuvia  :Smile: 

Ja kiitos tälle veturinkuljettajalle että jaksoi kättänsä nostaa ja vilkuttaa hymyillen, kuvaajan iloksi!  :Smile:  http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/...t/IMG_3973.JPG

----------


## zige94

Tällä viikolla tarkoitus taas mennä kuvailemaan. Pistäkääs muutamia linjoja, mitkä haluisitte nähdä (reittivideot) ja muutama vilkas paikka, josta haluisitte kuvia nähdä. Alue on niinkin laaja, kuin koko HSL-alue, eli voi olla Seutu3 aluekkin. Eli linjoja on aika laajasti. Ainakin U-linja 540 on tulossa (sain kerran kuvattua puolet mutta akku loppui). Myös s195 ja s535 on tulossa tässä parin viikon sisällä, kun tuttu kuljettajani on niillä ajossa  :Smile:  (terkkui :Cool: )

Ps. Muutamat ovat kyselleet, miksi sivustoltani on poistunut mahdollisuus arvostella kuvia tähdistä. Tämä ei ole siitä syystä, että ottaisin nokkiini huonoista arvosanoista tai en halua kuunnella palautetta arvosanan muodossa, vaan siitä että täällä keskuudessamme on joku erittäin järkevä ihminen, joka tekee kiusaa tarkoituksella, antamalla tietyn firman bussien kuviin 1 tähteä (parin muunkin henkilön kuvasivusto joutui saman henkilön kohteeksi..).

----------


## Nak

e28, 85, 87 ja 88 liikkuvat samoilla seuduilla ja ovat harvemmin kuvattuja. Vielä harvinaisempia ovat kuvat linjoilta e86 ja etenkin e70 ja 71  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> e28, 85, 87 ja 88 liikkuvat samoilla seuduilla ja ovat harvemmin kuvattuja. Vielä harvinaisempia ovat kuvat linjoilta e86 ja etenkin e70 ja 71


Itsekin toivoisin kuvia Pohjois-Espoon linjoilta, eli e21, e28, e29, e70, e71, e82, e86, e87, e88, 324, 345 ja 532. Näitä linjoja on helppo kuvata Kalajärvellä ja Espoon keskuksessa. Ja reittivideota toivoisin linjalta e28/K/B/T/KB/KT.

----------


## zige94

Molemmista onnistuu joitakin tämän ja ensi viikon aikana. Tuo e28 on kyllä jännä muuten, tykkään todella paljon noista kirjainvaihtoehdoista..  :Smile:  Katsotaan pari kolme sellasta yhdistelmää joilla saan koko reitin kuvattua ja käydään niissä vuoroissa sitten kuvaamassa..  :Smile:  Ja taisi löytyäkin sellainen, eli e28 "normaali" ja e28KT näyttäisivät välipisteiden avulla katsottuna kattavan koko reitin  :Smile:  Myös nuo Joonas Pio:n toivomat paikat niiltä linjoilta on helposti hoidettavissa. Nak:in ehdottamista reiteistä yritän myös toteuttaa suurimman osan  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

Terve,

Taas kysytään viisaimmilta tietoa. Osaako joku kertoa seuraavista poikkeuslinjoista vähän enemmän: 
00 Korvaa Metroa
00X Rautatientori
01 Itäkeskus
Tuollaiset kilvet löytyivät -07 Volto 8700LE:stä (HelB 808).

----------


## Tuomas

> 01 Itäkeskus


Tämä oli nk. Neles-kyyti, eli linjan 80 "apulinja", jota ajettiin yksi lähtö aamulla Itäkeskuksesta Tulppatielle, ja illalla päinvastoin. Aikataulukirjojen perusteella sitä ajettiin vielä talvikaudella 2009-10, muttei enää 2010-11. (Kesän 2010 kirjaa ei nyt ole käsillä.) 24.3.2003 ajelin aamulähtöä tämmöisellä kapealla autolla.  :Smile:

----------


## Miska

> Tämä oli nk. Neles-kyyti, eli linjan 80 "apulinja", jota ajettiin yksi lähtö aamulla Itäkeskuksesta Tulppatielle, ja illalla päinvastoin. Aikataulukirjojen perusteella sitä ajettiin vielä talvikaudella 2009-10, muttei enää 2010-11. (Kesän 2010 kirjaa ei nyt ole käsillä.) 24.3.2003 ajelin aamulähtöä tämmöisellä kapealla autolla.


Neles-vuorot loppuivat kesäliikenteeseen siirryttäessä vuonna 2010. Noissa vuoroissa oli varmasti joskus muinoin ollut ihan hyvinkin väkeä, mutta viimeisinä aikoina keskimääräinen nousijamäärä taisi olla luokkaa yksi per lähtö.

----------


## Palomaa

> Tuollaiset kilvet löytyivät -07 Volto 8700LE:stä (HelB 808).


Eikö 808 olekaan -08 Volvo? o.O

----------


## killerpop

> Eikö 808 olekaan -08 Volvo? o.O


Ei ole, lyhyt oppimäärä http://jlf.fi/article/119-rekisteroi...suomessa-2007/

----------


## zige94

Kiitos Tuomas ja Miska vastauksistanne  :Smile:  Tuollaisia tosiaan en itse muistanut, vaikka ajettiin näköjään 2010 kesän alkuun saakka.


Uusia kuvia vappuaatolta lisätty kuvasivustolle  :Smile:  Uudet kuvat sisältävät kansiot ovat jälleen kerran korostettuna kuvasivustoni etusivulla ( http://zige94.1g.fi ).
Raitiovaunuistakin sain vihdoin uusia kuvia. Kaisaniemenkadun ja Mikonkadun kulmalla tuli väijyttyä poikkeusreiteillä olleita ratikoita (1A, 4, 7A ja 7B) ja lisäksi kohdalle tietty osui normaali reittejä ajavia vuoroja.

Uutena tulokkaana sain ensimmäiset kuvani Åbergin Linjan kalustosta, sisä- ja ulkokuvat ÅL 2:sta linjalla 160K.

Kuvasivustollani vieraili lähemmäs 4 500 kävijää huhtikuussa 2012! Kiitokset kaikille kävijöille. Tämä motivoi entistä enemmän ja useammin lähtemään kuvaamaan  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

Ja uusia kuvia seuraavista aiheista: (kaikkii kuvattu 7.5.-8.5. välisenä yönä)

Kaisaniemenkadun raitiotyömaa
Pakettikatko 7.5.-8.5. välisenä yönä
Ja lisäksi satunnaisia kuvia busseista ripoteltuina oikean liikennöitsijän kansioon.

Ja pakettikatkosta tulossa perinteisesti taas blogi-merkintä, jonka teko kyllä siirtyy seuraavalle yölle. Siinä tottakai toteutuneet lähtöajat jokaiselta asemalta ja rinnalla aikataulun mukaiset ajat  :Smile: 

Ja uudet videot:

Pakettikatkojuna saapuu Ilmalan varikolta Helsingin asemalle
Matkustusta pakettikatkojunassa Aggregaatti -vaunussa välillä Savio - Kyrölä
Dv12:n rallaamista  :Smile: 
Pakettikatkojuna lähtemässä Helsingin asemalta Ilmalan varikolle
Raitiotyömaa Kaisaniemenkadulla, kiskopätkän repiminen maasta ja kiskon irti hitsaaminen


Samassa pakettikatkossa sattui ilmeisesti olemaan myös SRHS:n suunniteltu joukkotapaaminen (josta itse en edes ollut tietoinen), joten kuvissa saattaa näkyä SRHS:n jäsenten selkiä tms.  :Smile:  Kuvista olen yrittänyt pistää sellaiset näkyviiin, joista jäsenet eivät ole tunnistettavissa (kaikki eivät välttämättä halua näkyä yleisissä kuvissa).

EDIT: Lisätään vielä että näköjään siitä oli ketju jopa vaunut.org:in keskustelu -osiossa, itse vain olin jotenkin sen missannut sieltä, joten tuli yllätyksenä että oli yli kymmenen harrastajaa asemalla odottelemassa jo, kun aikasemmin olen yksin (kerran Palomaan kanssa, tämä toinen kerta) tuolla mennyt ainoana harrastajana  :Smile: 

Ja korostetaan yksi hauska kuva: Kuljettaja onnistui juuri vaihtamaan kilpien tekstin, samaan aikaan kun olin kuvan ottamassa, tässä lopputulos. Eli vaihto kilvistä "71 Rautatientori" -> "68 Latokartano".

----------


## zige94

Pieni visiitti käytiin tekemässä eilen Åbergin linjan varikolle, täältä kuvia: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/%C5bergin+Linja/

Myös muita kuvia eiliseltä, helpoiten löydät ne vilkaisemalla kuvasivustoni etusivua: http://zige94.1g.fi

----------


## zige94

Pieni blogi-merkintä perjantaisesta bussi/juna-seikkailusta. "Tapasimme" myös pysäkin ohiajavan keskisormea hymyillen näyttävän kuskin... (HelB, odottakaa vain vihaista soittoani maanantaina!)

http://zige94.1g.fi/blog/7/pieni+sei...rjantaina+%29/

----------


## zige94

Porvoon museorautatien järjestämän lättähattu äitienpäivänajelun kuvat ovat nyt lisätty kuvasivustolleni. Reitti siis kulki: Helsinki - Oulunkylä - Viikki (Viilarintie) - Oulunkylä - Pukinmäki. Pukinmäestä piti mennä Tikkurilaan N-junalla. Tikkurilasta matka jatkui Hiekkaharjun vitosen kautta Hakkilaan ja takaisin Hiekkaharjun vitosen kautta Tikkurilaan. Tikkurilasta Pukinmäkeen N-junalla, ja Pukinmäestä Helsinkiin lättähatulla.

Video väliltä Hakkila - Hiekkaharju - Tikkurila ja Pukinmäki - Helsinki
Ja satunnaisia otoksia lättähattuajelulta mixattuna yhdeksi videoksi

----------


## zige94

Tiedote kuva-sivustoni vierailijoilleni: Kuva-sivustollani on nyt testikäytössä kuvat.fi -palvelun uusi beta-versio. Tämä saattaa aiheuttaa välillä hitautta koska suurin osa kuvista pitää muodostaa palvelimelle "uudestaan", jonka sivusto tekee automaattisesti. Näkyvin muutos vierailijoille on kuvasivuston ulkoasu ja haku toiminto. Jos löydätte ongelmia, olettehan ystävälliset ja ilmoitatte minulle vaikkapa yv:llä täällä, niin saan kuvat.fi -palvelun ylläpitäjille tiedon tästä, kiitos.


Kävijöitä toukokuussa 1.5.-26.5: *8754* kävijää koko kuvasivustolla.

----------


## zige94

Ja uusia kuvia 29.5.2012.

Päätin tehdä vierailijoilleni "helpomman" tavan selata kaikkia uusia kuvia kerrallaan. Tein kansion, johon pistän aina uudet kuvat, ja pidän ne siellä 7päivää, jonka jälkeen lajittelen ne oikeisiin paikkoihin. Enään ei siis tarvitse jokaisesta eri kansiosta selata sitä "uutta kuvaa" vaan kaikki uudet kuvat löytyvät samasta paikasta, lukuunottamatta tietysti jotain teemaa, esimerkiksi tänään oli nelosen Katajanokan raitiotyömaan aiheuttaman poikkeusjärjestelyt.

Katajanokan liikenteen poikkeusjärjestelyt

Muut kuvat


Ps. Näin pienenä huomatuksena, kuvien vesileiman sain uudistettua vähän "hienommaksi"  :Cool: 

Pss. Onkohan mun järkkärissä jotkin asetukset pielessä nyt, vai miten nuo Galaxy Notellani otetut kuvat näyttävät paremmilta kuin järkkärillä otetut?...

----------


## zige94

Yhteensä lähemmäs 200 uutta kuvaa tuli kuvattua tänään.

HKL NRV2010:n näköismalli
Onnibussin Helsinkiin ajavat autot
Reilusti muita kuvia ratikoista, junista, paikallisliikenteen- ja kaukoliikenteenbusseista

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Pss. Onkohan mun järkkärissä jotkin asetukset pielessä nyt, vai miten nuo Galaxy Notellani otetut kuvat näyttävät paremmilta kuin järkkärillä otetut?...


Kun kuvaa liikkuvia busseja, kannattaa kamera laittaa liikkuva kuva -kuvaustilaan (se jossa on juoksijan kuva), jolloin kuvasta tulee terävämpi.




> Yhteensä lähemmäs 200 uutta kuvaa tuli kuvattua tänään.


Hienoja kuvia, hienoja kuvia...  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Kun kuvaa liikkuvia busseja, kannattaa kamera laittaa liikkuva kuva -kuvaustilaan (se jossa on juoksijan kuva), jolloin kuvasta tulee terävämpi.
> Hienoja kuvia, hienoja kuvia...


Kiitos, ja kiitos vinkistä, enpä ole ikinä tullut tuota ajatelleeksi  :Smile:  Pitääpä heti joku kaunis päivä kokeillakkin tuota  :Smile:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kiitos, ja kiitos vinkistä, enpä ole ikinä tullut tuota ajatelleeksi  Pitääpä heti joku kaunis päivä kokeillakkin tuota


Kauniina päivänä, eli täydessä kesäauringon paisteessa toiminto ei aina ole niinkään tarpeen, ja toisaalta elävyyttä kuviin voi pienessä hämärässä saada myös seuraamalla kohdetta kameran linssillä, jolloin liike-epätarkkuus tuleekin taustaan.  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

Kukas arvaa ekana, mistä tämä kuva on otettu, eli haetaan kaupunginosaa, tien nimeä sekä kuvassa näkyvän pysäkin nimi? Mainetta ja kunniaa ekana arvanneelle  :Smile: 

Ps. Terveiset kuljettajalle, vähän väärä paikka auton pitkäaikaiseen säilytykseen.



Aijaa.. Linkki oli hävinnyt näköjään...

http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Kauko-+ja+...612_175658.jpg

----------


## zige94

4X ja 10X busseista sekä Manskun ja Tukholmankadun raitiotyömaa sekä 4 ja 10 ratikoista Töölön hallin seudulla
Ja muita päivänaikana kuvattuja löytyy täältä

----------


## zige94

Joidenkin kansioiden nimiä päivitetty "sopivammiksi". Tämän johdosta myös kansion kuvien URL-osoitteet ovat muuttuneet, ja tämän vuoksi linkit eivät toimi.

----------


## zige94

Ja tämän öisen pakettikatkon kuvat löytyvät täältä: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/...ko+03.07.2012/
Samaten video H220:n lähdöstä Tapanilasta Helsinkiin: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151728306737662
Ja deevereiden Riihimäellä seikkailua: http://youtu.be/gl1fuJuuJlQ

Riihimäelle saavuttiin 03:08, aikataulun mukaisen ajan ollessa 02:44. Riihimäeltä päästiin lähtemään n. 03:40 (tarkkaa aikaa en muista). Tapanilassa oltiin 04:48, aikataulun mukaisen ajan oltua 04:09, eli n. 40minuuttia myöhässä. Yhteydenpidossa kuljettajan ja konduktöörin kanssa oli ongelmia (kaikki yhteydenpitolaitteet temppuili). Lopulta perinteiset työkännykät ihan soitto-tyylillä valittiin yhteydenpitovälineeksi.

Kokoonpanona tällä kertaa oli: Dv12 2629 ja 2634, Eilf 25204, Eil 25041 ja Eifet 25302.

----------


## tlajunen

> Lopulta perinteiset työkännykät ihan soitto-tyylillä valittiin yhteydenpitovälineeksi.


Toimiva ratkaisu, tosin mitään "perinteistä" ei kännyköissä tuossa käytössä ole - kuljettajatkin saivat omat työkännykkänsä vasta muutama vuosi sitten.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Toimiva ratkaisu, tosin mitään "perinteistä" ei kännyköissä tuossa käytössä ole - kuljettajatkin saivat omat työkännykkänsä vasta muutama vuosi sitten.


Ja ennen työkännyköitä sitten ilmeisesti käytettiin konduktöörin sanoin "Pa*kin yhteydenpitoväline ikinä". Ei kuulemma sisäpuhelinkaan toiminut  :Wink: 



Kuvasivustoni kävijät kesäkuun aikana oli 68 364 kävijää. Suurimmat kävijäpiikit olivat kesäkuun 22 ja 23 (reilu 40 000 molempina päivinä yhteensä, Juhannusjuna tuli silloin) ja 30kesäkuuta (n. 25 000, Juhannusjunan uusinta).

----------


## zige94

JA metrokatkokseen liittyviä kuvia voit käydä selailemassa täältä: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Poikkeusti...7+-+22.7.2012/
Kuvat on otettu n. 14:20-16 välillä. Löytyy Jokeri 99:stä, extrakalustoista (esim. HelB 704 86X:llä) kuin Kalasataman raiteettomalta pätkältä (liikkuvasta bussista otettuja kuvia). Myös Rautatientorin suljettu metroasema oli päässyt kuvaan. Lisää kuvia on varmasti tulossa tässä 9päivän aikana, samaan kansioon menevät.

Ps. Toivotan vielä kuljettaja Pirttimäellä oikein hyvää ja rauhallista matkaa. Hän lähtee vuodeksi Egyptiin, joten hänen kuulutuksiamme emme tule ainakaan vuoteen kuulemaan  :Sad:  http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/HSL-alueen...e/IMG_6386.JPG

----------


## zige94

Lauantaina, sunnuntaina ja maanantaina tulossa reilusti uusia kuvia pitkästä aikaa vähän eri aiheista.

Lauantaina odotettavissa kuvia ja videoita perinnejuna Valtterista, HKL-RL 11:sta ja Steamrailin Tk3:sta.
Sunnuntaina v70X ja 72X ja N-juna Puistola - Kerava välillä (ajaa Tikkurilasta suoraan Keravalle pysähtymättä väliasemilla) Saa ehdottaa lisää kuvattavaa tälle päivälle.
Maanantai-tiistain välisenä yönä perinteeksi muodostunut pakettikatko (mukaan saa tulla.. Ainakin 3harrastajaa lisäkseni tulossa jo mukaan)
Ja torstaina kuvia ja videoita Länsiterminaalin ratikkareissusta.

Heinäkuun aikana kuvasivustollani oli n. 73 000 vierailukertaa (131 639 näyttökertaa)....
Heinäkuun selkeästi suosituin kuva oli kuva Kuljettaja Pirttimäestä bussin ratissa, joka nyt on vuoden Egyptissä opiskelemassa. http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/HSL-alueen...nne/PL+704.JPG

----------


## zige94

Nonni, eli tämän päivän kuvat vihdoin... SRS:n ajelu: HKL 11 oli valitettavasti hajonnut (jälleen), joten siihen ei päästy tutustumaan eikä sen kyytiinkään päästy.. Korvaavana vaununa oli HKL-RL 153.

Lisäksi kävin Valtteriin tutustumassa ja matkustamassa vuorolla P667 (9:55 Helsinki - Tikkurila) ja kuvia napsinut perinnejuna Valtterista sekä asematapahtuma-alueesta. 

Steamrailin Tk3:sta kävin myös tapaamassa Keravalla.

Lisäksi kävin myös erään tänne kirjoittelevan insinöörin ja erittäin mukavan henkilön kanssa katselemassa Siilitien metroaseman remonttia, ja sekamelskaa mikä asemalla vallitsi.

Lopuksi muita sekalaisia kuvia

Videoita myös tulossa, mutta youtube nyt jotain sekoilee joten katotaan jos viikonlopun aikana saan laitettua.


Ja ensimmäinen video: SRS:n jäsenajelun paluu Salmisaaresta Koskelan hallille: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzbviNfeo6g

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:29 ----------

Perinnejuna Valtteri saapuu Helsinkiin ensimmäistä ajoaan varten. http://youtu.be/5yOAlx5MS6g
Valtterin kyydissä HElsinki - Tikkurila, juna P667. http://youtu.be/0oO5wtqoQiY
Valtteri lähtee Tikkurilasta takas Helsinkiin: http://youtu.be/ZmL9KalDgGY
Valtteri lähtee Tikkurilaan: http://youtu.be/eHWTb7QHrzk
Steamrailin Tk3 saapuu Keravalle: http://youtu.be/ywIfbe6Nlng
Matkustusta Sm4:lla Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin: http://youtu.be/uNsL3O8Vl5Q
Tk3 saapuu kääntöpäydältä junan eteen: http://youtu.be/T0xBYA0B1lM
Tk3 lähtee kohti Porvoota: http://youtu.be/m1n91TtV6X8

----------


## zige94

SRS:n Länsiterminaalin jäsenajelulta kuvia: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Raitiovaun...naalille+9.8./
Vaununa toimi Oy Stadin Ratikat Ab:n vuoden -55 vaunu 339.

Video reitiltä tulossa jossain vaiheessa illasta/yöstä.

----------


## zige94

Muutamia satunnaisia kuvia lisätty, jotka ovat syystä tai toisesta jääneet julkaisematta.

Sunnuntaina/maanantaina tulossa iso kasa kuvia Rautatiemuseopäiviltä, tai tarkemmin ottaen junista ja matkoilta. Maanantaina aamuna tarkoitus käydä myös heti ysi ratikan ensimmäisellä lähdöllä Länsiterminaalissa (05:36 Helsinginkadulta).

Sunnuntaina 12.8. tarkoitus kulkea seuraavalla aikataululla (suluissa junan numero):

07:48 H-juna Helsinki - Hyvinkää 08:37
09:00 Valtteri Dr13 (500) Hyvinkää Srm - Karjaa 10:50
11:08 Hr1 1009 (1941) Karjaa - Lohja 11:49
12:05 Dm7 (Lo10) Lohja - Lohja keskusta 12:20
12:25 Dm7 (Lo11) Lohja keskusta - Lohja 12:40
13:00 Valtteri Dr13 (501) Lohja - Nummela 13:18

Nummela odotus: 1h40min (syömistauko)

14:58 Hv1 555 (524) Nummela - Karjaa - Hanko 18:46

19:00 Hv1 555 (513) Hanko - Karjaa 20:47

Odotus Karjaalla: n. 53min

21:40 Dm7 (1975) Karjaa - Hyvinkää Srm 23:32
23:46 T-juna Hyvinkää - Helsinki 00:51



Joten kiinnostus junia kohtaan on vain entistä enemmän noussut ja bussi-innostus laskenu..  :Smile:  Tämän vuoksi ei olekkaan aikoihin kunnolla bussikuvia tullut, ja tuskin tuleekaan vähää aikaan  :Smile:

----------


## Compact

> Joten kiinnostus junia kohtaan on vain entistä enemmän noussut ja bussi-innostus laskenu..  Tämän vuoksi ei olekkaan aikoihin kunnolla bussikuvia tullut, ja tuskin tuleekaan vähää aikaan


Taitaapa mystinen "raidekerroin" vaikuttaa tälläkin tapaa  :Wink: 

Teräspyöräkalusto on omasta mielestänikin paljon antoisampaa kuin ilmarenkailla nykyisin kulkeva...

----------


## zige94

> Taitaapa mystinen "raidekerroin" vaikuttaa tälläkin tapaa 
> 
> Teräspyöräkalusto on omasta mielestänikin paljon antoisampaa kuin ilmarenkailla nykyisin kulkeva...


Näinhän se taitaa mennä..  :Wink: 


Sunnuntaiselta rautatiemuseopäivä reissulta on kuvat nyt lisätty: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/...tai+12.8.2012/

Kuvia ei ole vielä mitenkään sensuroitu, eli huonoja kuvia varmasti on.. (aika ei riittänyt jokaista tarkastamaan). Videoita tulossa reilusti, mutta ne menevät tiistain puolelle sitten. Yön aikana tulossa Lohja - Lohja keskusta - Lohja väliltä video.

----------


## zige94

> Joten kiinnostus junia kohtaan on vain entistä enemmän noussut ja bussi-innostus laskenu..  Tämän vuoksi ei olekkaan aikoihin kunnolla bussikuvia tullut, ja tuskin tuleekaan vähää aikaan





> Taitaapa mystinen "raidekerroin" vaikuttaa tälläkin tapaa 
> 
> Teräspyöräkalusto on omasta mielestänikin paljon antoisampaa kuin ilmarenkailla nykyisin kulkeva...


Kuten aikasemmin olen sanonut, ja Compact yllä (anteeksi, käytän mielummin henkilöiden oikeita nimiä jos vain mahdollista = *muutin takaisin nimimerkkiin kuukangon kommentin jälkeen*) totesi, on teräspyöräkalusto kiintoisampaa ja antoisampaa kuin kumipyörävehkeet, joten toistaiseksi ei ole busseista kuvia tulossa (satunnaisia erikoishavaintoja esim. NF 817 tänään h76A:lla ei lasketa), vaan keskityn juna/raitiovaunu/metro-piiriin. Tähän myös vaikuttaa mm. SRS:n ja SRHS:n sekä vorgin jäsenten ja muiden mm. junaharrastajien keskuudessa vallitseva tiivis piiri.

Juhannusjunan jälkeen minuun on tullut tutustumaan monia junaharrastajia, ja lehtijutuilla (21 eri paikallislehdessä) ollut asiaan myös vaikutusta. Tämän avulla olen huomannut miten etenkin junaharrastajien keskuudessa vallitsee suurempi tiivis piiri. *Saman huomannut myös parilla SRS:n jäsenajelulla (kiitokset asianosaisille!*) Katsotaan miten vaikuttaa uusin vähän suurempaan paikkaan menevä haastattelu, josta lisää ensi viikolla kun se julkaistaan..

----------


## Kani

> Juhannusjunan jälkeen minuun on tullut tutustumaan monia junaharrastajia, ja lehtijutuilla (21 eri paikallislehdessä) ollut asiaan myös vaikutusta. Tämän avulla olen huomannut miten etenkin junaharrastajien keskuudessa vallitsee suurempi tiivis piiri. *Saman huomannut myös parilla SRS:n jäsenajelulla (kiitokset asianosaisille!*) Katsotaan miten vaikuttaa uusin vähän suurempaan paikkaan menevä haastattelu, josta lisää ensi viikolla kun se julkaistaan..


Eikös muuten olisi hyvä myös sellainen joukkoliikenneharrastajien Big Brother -talo, joka olisi tietysti rautatieasema tai linja-autoasema, jolla vietettäisiin puoli vuotta kameroiden keskellä? Sitten me sohvaperunat äänestettäisiin kännyköillämme että ketä haluamme nähdä vielä lisää lisää lisää ihq lol omg

----------


## zige94

Tuli kokeiltua ensimmäistä kertaa valotuskuvaa junasta..  :Smile:  Eihän se hyvin mennyt, etenkään kun pysähdysajat oli n. 10-20sek. http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/...uva+kokeiluja/

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tuli kokeiltua ensimmäistä kertaa valotuskuvaa junasta..  Eihän se hyvin mennyt, etenkään kun pysähdysajat oli n. 10-20sek. http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/...uva+kokeiluja/


Kyllä nuo ovat ihan hienoja kuvia, etenkin tuo toinen miellyttää omaa silmääni.  :Smile:  Ja kannattaa hankkia jalusta, jos aiot enemmänkin kokeilla valotuskuvia.

----------


## zige94

> Kyllä nuo ovat ihan hienoja kuvia, etenkin tuo toinen miellyttää omaa silmääni.  Ja kannattaa hankkia jalusta, jos aiot enemmänkin kokeilla valotuskuvia.


Jalusta on, osa kuvista otettu 10-30s valotusajalla joka ei siis onnistuisi käsivaralla  :Wink: 

---------- Post Merged at 20:09 ----------

SR50 (ASEA 1909) tutustuminen SRS:n jäsenille oli tänään. Kuvat löytyvät täältä: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Raitiovaun...0+(ASEA+1909)/
Ja videokin tulossa vähän myöhemin.

Pakko kyllä kehua että oli mahtava vaunu  :Smile:  Odotellaan syksyyn että Daniel ja kumppanit saavat vaunun täysin lopulliseen kuntoon (muutamia pikkujuttuja oli enään) että päästään vielä ennen säiden kylmenemistä jäsenajelulle vaunulla  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

Nyt aletaan käyttää oikein kunnolla hyödyksi VR:n Veturi -asiakkaiden syystarjousta.

Tällä hetkellä vuorossa seuraavat: 

[B]La 25.8. Helsinki - Pasila (kauttakulkuasema Oulu)

IC47 Helsinki - Oulu klo 13:06-20:04.
P270 Oulu - Helsinki klo 23:15-08:24.

La 1.9. Helsinki - Pasila (kauttakulkuasema Kuopio)

IC71 Helsinki - Kuopio klo 08:12-12:43
S76 Kuopio - Pasila klo 13:56-17:41

Seuraavat suunnittelematta vielä, mutta varmasti tullaan hyödyntämään tuota. Ehdotuksia kauttakulkuasemiksi? Missä meneekö jossain vielä deeveri-taajiksia? Tai edes sinisiä-taajiksia?

----------


## zige94

La-su Oulun reissulta kuvat löytyvät täältä kaikki: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/Muut+junat/
Uusimmat kuvat löytyvät tietenkin ensimmäisinä  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

Eiliseltä Kuopion reissulta kuvia, kaikki kyllä kuvattu Helsingin ja Kouvolan asemilla, kun Kuopioon ei jäänyt aikaa kun piti käydä syömässä ja sen jälkeen päästiin todistaa kolaria..

http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/Muut+junat/ Uusimmat kuvat ylimpinä.

----------


## zige94

Pakettikatkon 04.09.2012 kuvat löytyvät täältä
Yksi uusi kuva lisätty myös lähiliikenne-kansioon.

----------


## zige94

Uusia kuvia lisätty taas. http://zige94.1g.fi/

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:25 ----------

Pistetään nyt elokuun tilastoista poimintoja:

Sivuston näyttökerrat: 127 361

Suosituimpia kuvia ovat olleet selkeästi tämän kansion kuvat, joka sisältä Ruoholahden villan ongelmakohdasta kuvia.. Kansiotahan linkitettiin mm. moneen eri blogiin...

Syyskuu saanut mukavan alun myös.. N. 38 000 näyttökerta ollut 9päivän aikana, suosituimpina on ollut syyskuun pakettikatkonkuvat, jotka ovat keränneet kävijöitä todella paljon ilmeisesti vaunut.org -sivuston kautta..

Paljon kävijöitä tullut myös kuvat.fi -palvelun käyttäjien suosituimpien kansioiden näkymästä, jossa juna-kuvani olivat pari viikkoa listoilla suosituimpien joukossa.

Kiitos kaikille kävijöille, näillä luvuilla on ilota jatkaa kuvaamista, vaikken sitä kävijöiden vuoksi teekkään  :Smile:  Ja junakuvat ovat selkeästi muutenkiin olleet suosituimpia, enkä kyllä yhtään ihmettele..  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

*Ja nyt on taas lisätty kuvia, tällä kertaa meidän melkein 2000kilsan reissultamme.* http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/Muut+junat/

KUVAT OVAT SENSUROIMATTOMIA, ELI JOUKOSTA VOI LÖYTYÄ TODELLA HUONOJA JA EPÄTARKKOJA KUVIA. 57tuntia edellisistä kunnollisesta yöunista (junissa torkuin eri junissa yht. ehkä n. 5tuntia), joten kuvian tarkastaminen EI OLE ensisijainen asia tällä hetkellä..  :Smile:  Kuvatekstit tulevat myös ajallaan, ja pyrin täydentämään kuvatekstit kaikkiin junakuviini, joista ne vielä puuttuu (osittainen syy on noussut kävijämäärä, joten käyttäjän on mukavempi selata kuvia kun tietää mistä on kyse, ja sama koskee itseäni). Ja jotkut ovat menneet pieleen johtuen ihan siitä että unohdin säätää ISO -herkkyyden takaisin automaattiseksi, joten moni kuvista on kuvattu ISO 100...
EDIT klo 19:27: Hoidin kuvien sensuroinnit nyt, eli huonot kuvat ovat poistettu.

Kuvissa mm. eri junia eri asemilla (eli junia joilla kuljimme), lisäksi muutamia satunnaisia junia ja vaunuja, EFs ja Edm -vaunut sisältä.


Kaiken lisäksi unohdin P405:een kamerajalkani hattuhyllylle. Tajusin asian vasta P266:ssa vähän ennen Oulun asemaa.

*Ja videot vielä*: 

S41 tekee ylimääräisen pysähdyksen Riihimäelle, kuvattu junan sisältä (tämä video ladattu jo matkalla, kuvattu Samsung Galaxy S III:lla, ladattu youtubeen Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1. -tabletilla)
P262 lähtee Oulusta Helsinkiin
P904 lähtee Turun päärautatieasemalta Turun satamaan
IC2 950 saapuu Turun satamasta Turun päärautatieasemalle

----------


## zige94

Kuvatekstit on kuviin nyt lisätty.

Blogi-merkintä matkasta: http://zige94.1g.fi/blog/8/28tunnin2...4in+se+sujui!/

----------


## zige94

Vaihdetöiden vuoksi Pasilan raiteet 3, 4 ja 5 ovat suljettuina la 22.09.2012 klo 18:00 - 24.09.2012 klo 05:30. Kaukojunat sekä H, R ja Z käyttävät kaupunkirataa Helsinki - Oulunkylä välillä kumpaakin suuntaan. Yöpikajunat käyttävät normaalia reittiään, paitsi Pasilassa raidetta 5B. Tottakai olin kuvaamassa tätä poikkeustilannetta heti sen alettua, eli kuvat löytyvät seuraavasta linkistä:   http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/....9.-23.9.2012/

----------


## zige94

> Vaihdetöiden vuoksi Pasilan raiteet 3, 4 ja 5 ovat suljettuina la 22.09.2012 klo 18:00 - 24.09.2012 klo 05:30. Kaukojunat sekä H, R ja Z käyttävät kaupunkirataa Helsinki - Oulunkylä välillä kumpaakin suuntaan. Yöpikajunat käyttävät normaalia reittiään, paitsi Pasilassa raidetta 5B. Tottakai olin kuvaamassa tätä poikkeustilannetta heti sen alettua, eli kuvat löytyvät seuraavasta linkistä:   http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/....9.-23.9.2012/


Ja lisää kuvia ylläolevasta aiheesta. Pasilan asemalla vähän töitä kuvattu ja Oulunkylän asemalla raiteilta 3 ja 4 ohittavia junia.

SR50:lle oltiin SRS:n jäsenajelulla tänään sateisissa merkeissä. Vähän uusia kuvia SR50:stä: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Raitiovaun...0+(ASEA+1909)/ Tämä on ehkä kaikkein onnistunein otos tänään SR50:stä Aleksanterinkadulla  :Smile: 

Ja muita ratikoita: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Raitiovaunuja/


Videoita on eiliseltä ja tältä päivältä, mutta tällä hetkellä käytössä 3G netti (valokuituverkkomme on jostain syystä katki), niin videot tulevat sitten joskus kun tulevat.

----------


## zige94

Nyt aloitettu uusia asia, eli vaunukuvaston kokoaminen. Sinne siis yritän kerätä jokaikisestä matkustajavaunusta sisäkuvat sekä ulkokuvan. Kuvasto aloitettu seuraavilla vaunuilla: Edm, EFs ja Rkt. Tässä yön aikana vielä kerään kuvistani Eil, Eilf ja Eifet ja siirrän ne tuonne. Eli tämän kuvaston löydät täältä: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/Vaunukuvasto/   Parannusehdotuksia, vinkkejä jne. otan mielelläni vastaan tuosta. Muutamia puitteita on, jotka tullaan kyllä korjaamaan heti kun mahdollista.

Lopuksi, eilen tuli taas käytyä Rovaniemellä. Lähtö 29.9. S41 Hki - Ol, P405 Ol - Roi ja paluu P266 Roi-Tkl (ja N-juna Tkl-Tna, vaihtoaika aikataulun mukaan 0min, mutta 266 oli onneksi etuajassa Tikkurilassa joten juosten ehti vaihtaa). Uudet kuvat löytyvät tuttuun tapaan täältä, ja ovat merkitty vihreällä "uusi" -merkinnällä: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/Muut+junat/

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 1.10.2012 klo 0:09 ---------- Previous Post was on 30.9.2012 at 22:03 ----------

Nyt onkin tämän viestin kirjotus hetkellä jotain ongelmia kuvasivuston kanssa, kun kuvat.fi -palvelu väittää ettei käyttöaikaa mukamas ole, ja vaikka siellä pitäisi olla, ei palvelu anna sitä lisää ostaa... Toivottavasti asiaan tulee selko pian..

----------


## zige94

Tänään julkaistiin näköjään tuo haastattelu musta VR:n 150vuotis juhlasivustolla..

"Junaliikenne kiehtoo Ziggy Huldenia"

----------


## zige94

Ja Jyväskylästä kuvia sekä videoita:

Kuvat on lisätty kuvasivustolle, uusimmat löytyy ylimpänä: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/Muut+junat/
Pendolinon *täydellinen* vaunukuvasto (myös kokoushuono ja extra -luokka), yksikkönä oli vihreä 7x08: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/...ndolino+(Sm3)/

Videot:

IC 934 saapuu ja lähtee Jyväskylästä Turkuun
IC 921 saapuu ja lähtee Jyväskylästä Pieksämäelle
H450 saapuu Vaasasta Jyväskylään
Pendolino 91 saapuu Helsingistä Jyväskylään

----------


## zige94

Ja lisää juna-aiheisia kuvia Helsingistä, Vaasasta, Seinäjoelta sekä Jyväskylästä: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/Muut+junat/
Sekä Seinäjoelta junaa korvaavista busseista: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/...vaavat+bussit/


Videot latautumassa:

P274 saapuu KEmijärveltä Helsinkiin
IC2 85 lähtee Helsingistä Jyväskylään
Pendolino 45 Helsingistä Seinäjoelle, saapuu Helsingin asemalla Ilmalan varikolta
H445 saapuu Vaasaan (Jyväskylästä)
S62 lähtee Seinäjoelta Helsinkiin
H450 saapuu Vaasasta Seinäjoelle

----------


## zige94

Ja uusia kuvia eliseltä reissulta Helsinki - Seinäjoki (IC 49, 2h vaihtoaika) - Oulu (S53, 1h45min vaihtoaika) - Seinäjoki (P270 seisoi tunnin Seinäjoella talviajan vaihtumisen vuoksi. Samaan aikaan asemalla oli P273 ja 274) - Helsinki.

Kuvat: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/Muut+junat/

Videot:

Taajamajuna 450 (Vaasa - Seinäjoki - Jyväskylä) lähtee Seinäjoelta kohti Jyväskylää
Taajamajuna 447 (Seinäjoki - Vaasa) lähtee Seinäjoelta kohti Vaasaa
IC 54 lähtee Seinäjoelta kohti Helsinkiä (kuvattu aseman lähellä olevalta tasoristeykseltä)
Pienimuotoinen valoshow jota sai ihailla koko matkan Eipt:in ikkunasta, joka oli heti veturin takana..  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

Tämän yön pakettikatkojunasta kuvia (H229/H220)

Pakettikatko konkari Dv12 2629 sai jälleen kerran olla johtamassa junaa Riihimäelle päin (ties kuinka mones kerta sille..). Kokoonpano: Dv12 2629 + 2627 + Eifet 25301 + Eilf 25204 + Eil 25041.

----------


## zige94

Uusia kuvia lisätty junista:

Kaukojunien uusimmat on tämän kansion ensimmäisinä kuvia tuttuun tapaan uusi -merkinnällä merkitty: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/Muut+junat/
Lähiliikenteeseenkin tuli muutama uusi kuva: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/L%C3%A4hiliikenne/


Videot

----------


## zige94

Stadin Ratikoiden ja Käpylä Seuran perinteisestä tori-ajelusta kuvat: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Raitiovaunuja/
Video linjalta 1S tulossa myöhemmin väliltä Käpylä - Kauppatori





> Stadin Ratikat ja Käpylä-Seura järjestävät käpyläläisille la 17.11. vuosittaisen lauantaiajelupäivän vaunulla 339 (VTS-vaunu vuodelta 1955). Linjan 1S lähdöt Käpylästä ovat klo 10.00, 11.00 ja 12.00 sekä Kauppatorilta 10.30, 11.30 ja 13.00. Maksuttomalle toriajelulle pääsee mukaan kaikilta Käpylän pysäkeiltä Velodromille asti, kyydistä voi jäädä Hakaniemessä ja Kauppatorilla.

----------


## zige94

Ja vielä muutama spåra -kuva tältä illalta lisätty: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Raitiovaunuja/

----------


## zige94

Lisätty uusi blogi-merkintä liittyen tämän ketjun aloitusviestiin. Kirjoitin viestiin vastauksen, mutta kuukanko sen sensuroi. Pistin kuitenkin vastauksen kuvasivustolleni näkyviin. Jos kuukanko minut tämän vuoksi täältä potkii pihalle, taitaa kuukanko olla painostuksen alaisena, tai selkeästi puolueellinen, ja jokainen vetäkööt omat johtopäätöksensä siitä.

http://zige94.1g.fi/blog/9/JLF:n+sensurointi/

Ps. Tämä(kin) postaus on tallennettu tälläisenään talteen.
Pss. Jos Mikko Nymanilla on jotain asiaa, hän voi asiansa ilmaista yksityisviestillä minulle.

----------


## tlajunen

> Lisätty uusi blogi-merkintä


Nääh, ei kannata vaivata moisella päätä. Parhaiten kyseinen henkilö rauhoittuu, kun malttaa olla reagoimatta hänen avuttomiin provosointiyrityksiin.

Hölmöjä ja paikkaansapitämättömiä juttuja voi ja pitääkin kritisoida, mutta ei kannata lähteä noihin keulimiskilpailuihin mukaan. Antaa tyypin aivan itse hävitä keskenään oma väittelynsä.

Itse olen saanut erääseen sivustoon kohdistamani kritiikin tiimoilta kyseisen sivuston ylläpitäjältä solvaavia tekstiviestejä, jotka jostain syystä ajoittuvat perjantai- tai lauantai-iltojen pikkutunneille. Ei mitään sen kamalampaa. Tuskin lähettäjä edes muistaa lähettäneensä niitä. Jätän niihinkin vastaamatta, jolloin kierre katkeaa samantein.

----------


## zige94

> Nääh, ei kannata vaivata moisella päätä. Parhaiten kyseinen henkilö rauhoittuu, kun malttaa olla reagoimatta hänen avuttomiin provosointiyrityksiin.
> 
> Hölmöjä ja paikkaansapitämättömiä juttuja voi ja pitääkin kritisoida, mutta ei kannata lähteä noihin keulimiskilpailuihin mukaan. Antaa tyypin aivan itse hävitä keskenään oma väittelynsä.


Noh, rauhoittuu ja rauhoittuu.. Tuskin tulee ikinä rauhoittumaan..  :Wink:  (juu olen kyllä hyvin perillä kyseisen henkilön ja muiden välisistä asioista). Oli kuitenkin pakko säästää se ensimmäisen kuvan viesti näkyville, sen verran on useampaa henkilöä hymyilyttänyt (tälläistä palautetta sain)  :Laughing: 

Ps. Piilotin merkinnän, ettei nimeltä mainitsematon henkilö saa siitä jotain tyydystä että hänet huomioidaan  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

TÄnään kuvattu vähän ratikoita Aleksanterinkadun ruuhkassa sekä joulukadun avajaisia. Lisäksi myös HKL 339:stä uusia kuvia, joka kuljetti Joulupukin ja kaupunginjohtaja Pajusen Vironkadun ratikkapysäkiltä Senaatintorille.

----------


## zige94

*Uusia kuvia tältä päivältä:*

Junista Helsingin päärautatieasemalta ja muutama lähijuna
Ratikoista ja linjasta 11 Salmisaaressa ja Paavalin kirkolla

*Videoita:* 

IC2 111 lähtee Kouvolaan
P31 Tolstoi lähtee Moskovaan
Metroa korvaava raitiolinja 11 koko reitti
IC -vaunun välikkö täynnä lunta

----------


## zige94

Näköjään mitä enemmän käyn kuvaamassa, sitä enemmän käy kuvasivustollani kävijöitä kuukauden aikana (no loogistahan se on). Mutta pitää todeta että marraskuussa oli n. 2,3kertaa ENEMMÄN uniikkeja kävijöitä kuin lokakuussa, joka on todella suuri nousu, johon en edes keksi selitystä... Noh, mukavaahan se vain on. Lauantaina tulossa Jokeri-junasta kuvia (jos sairaslomaa töistä työtapaturman vuoksi saan) ja tiistaina 10899:sta, joka on lähteen mukaan "mielenkiintoinen ja pitkä sininen juna". Jos sairasloma lauantaina tulee, tulee myös varmaankin 200:s youtube-videoni täyteen  :Smile: 


EDIT: Selittyyhän kävijäpiikkikin kun tarkemmin tutkii... Kuva-kansioni on kuvat.fi -palvelun suosituimpien kansioiden joukossa, suosituimpina ovat tietysti panostukseni eli junakuvat (joukosta löytyy myös kansioni Raitiovaunuja, HSL-alueen linja-autot, Junakuvat ja Nobina Finland (Nobina oli aika yllätys..))

----------


## zige94

Jokeri-junasta kuvia (ja vähän muustakin), uudet kuvat tuttuun tapaan ekoina: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/Muut%20junat/
Pari lähiliikenteen junaa: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/L%C3%A4hiliikenne/

Jokeri -junan lähtö Helsingistä HK-areenalle: http://youtu.be/a-0bRQAvCsI

----------


## zige94

Osa harrastajista varmasti tietää tuosta VR:n Veturi-kanta-asiakkaiden joulukalenterista, josta saa 1,50euron matkoja. Noh, niitä tulee jonkun verran tehtyä nyt tammikuussa, ja jos jotakin kiinnostaa, tein blogi-merkinnän tulevista matkoista, joka päivittyy aina kun uusi matka tulee varattua. Matkaseura saattaa vaihdella vähän.

http://zige94.1g.fi/blog/10/Tammikuun+junamatkat/

----------


## zige94

Tuli pari päivää sitten hankittua uusi objektiivi ( Sigma 50mm F1.4 EX DG HSM ), ja sitä tuli tänään sitten testailtua. Käytännössä etenkin pimeällä pitäisi tulla paljon parempia kuvia.

Osa kuvista saattaa olla vähän huonompia kuin toiset, mutta tosiaan, ekat kuvaukset vasta kyseisellä kiinteellä 50mm objektiivillä joten kaikki kuvat eivät aivan onnistuneita ole  :Smile: 
Tästä päivästä lähtien pyrin myös laittamaan kaikkiin uusiin kuviin kuvatekstit, jotta kävijä tietää mistä on kyse. Pyrin myös laittamaan vanhoihin kuviin niin paljon kuin vain on mahdollista.

Uusia kuvia enimmäkseen junista ja yhdestä bussista.

*Videot:*

H235 lähtee Helsingistä Kouvolaan
IC 54 saapuu Rovaniemeltä Helsinkiin
IC2 967 lähtee Helsingistä Turkuun
IC 113 lähtee Helsingistä Kouvolaan


Myös tammikuun matkoja on päivitetty hiukan, ja 12.1. tehdäänkin yht. 6harrastajan voimin reissu Imatralle ja takaisin. http://zige94.1g.fi/blog/10/Tammikuun+junamatkat/

----------


## zige94

Kuvien ja videoiden päivittäminen vähenee nyt joulun alla töiden (ja ylitöiden) vuoksi, joka vie kaiken ajan. Joulun välipäivinä tarkoitus kuvata Venäjän uudenvuoden junia (joiden aikataulut mulla on tiedossa). 

Lisäksi yhden Pohjolan kuljettajan kanssa vähän erikoisempi ja "suurempi" projekti suunnitteilla, muttei siitä sen enempää ainakaan vielä, katsotaan mitä siitä tulee  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

Päivitetty tammikuun matkoihin Hki - Savonlinna - Hki la 19.1.  http://zige94.1g.fi/blog/10/Tammikuun+junamatkat/

----------


## zige94

Pari uutta kuvaa Hämeenlinnasta ja yksi flirtti lisäys kokoelmaan: http://zige94.1g.fi/searchresults/22.12.2012

IC2 180 lähtee Hämeenlinnasta (video)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:28 ----------

Hyvää joulua kaikille joukkoliikennefoorumilaisille ja muille kuvasivuston kävijöilleni!  :Smile: 

Ps. Pieniä muutoksia tehty kuvasivuston ulkonäköön ja kuvien vesileima uudistui hiukan (kestää n. 24-48tuntia päivittyä kaikkiin kuviin ja jopa viikkoja muille foorumeille upotettuihin kuviin).

----------


## zige94

Kerran vuodessa kulkevasta H9705:sta piti tottakai käydä ottamassa pari kuvaa. Kuvaaminen olikin vähän haastavaa, olihan lunta satanut koko päivän, asemalla lunta oli polveen saakka ja junan raiteita ei pahemmin edes näkynyt.

H9705 (T-juna) ajettiin Sm4 6x21:llä. Jouluaaton viimeisestä pääradan junasta jäi Tapanilassa pois runsaat 10-15 ihmistä ja kyytiin nousi yksi. Kuvat löytyvät tästä linkistä.

----------


## zige94

Muutamia kuvia tältä päivältä lisätty: http://zige94.1g.fi/searchresults/27.12.2012

----------


## zige94

Tänään käyty sitten tekemässä tuttavuutta Moskovasta saapuneisiin tilausjuniin P550 ja P552. Yllättävän vähän oli matkustajia Helsinkiin saapuessa, etenkin viimeisenä saapuneessa P552:ssa.
Kuvaajien kiusaksi ilmestyi ihan yhtäkkiä sumu n. klo 10:20 joka hälveni n. klo 10:40 yhtä nopeasti kuin ole ilmestynyt. Mm. tuossa P550 videolla kuullaan kuinka ilmeisesti Viking Linen laiva töräyttelee torviaan, torven toitottamista kuului useaan otteeseen.

Venäjän tilausjunat löydät tästä linkistä ja kaikki tänään otetut kuvat tästä linkistä.

Videoina tarjolla seuraavat kaksi:

P550 lähtee Helsingin asemalta Ilmalan varikolle (60550?)
P552 lähtee Ilmalan varikolle (60552?)

----------


## zige94

Siivoilen kuvasivustoa tässä tämän viikon aikana, ja joidenkien kansioiden nimet saattavat muuttua (jonka vuoksi linkitkin valitettavasti muuttuvat). Vanhempia kuvia saadan myös järjestellä omiin kansioihin, eli esimerkiksi vuoden 2011 kuvat omaan "2011" kansioon jne, sillä pelkäästään "Muut junat" -kansiossa on jo 600kuvaa, joita ei ole niin mukava selata. Myös kuvatekstejä, tageja jne. tullaan lisäämään/muokkaamaan. Tageihin yritetään saada esim. junannumerot, jotta haussa voisi esimerkiksi junannumeroilla hakea. Uudet kuvat tullaan myös tagittamaan päivämäärän mukaan (kiitos ideasta KriZuu:lle) jotta uusien kuvien selaaminen voisi olla helpompaa, etenkin kun voivat löytyä eri kansioista.

Yritän kuitenkin kansioiden nimenmuutokset toteuttaa hiljalleen, esimerkiksi niin että tästä hetkestä taaksepäin lisätyt kuvat, jotka ovat tuoreita pysyvät vielä vanhassa kansiossaan jotta linkki toimisi. Uudet kuvat menevät suoraan uuden tavan mukaisesti nimettyyn kansioon.

*Tulevia kuvauskohteita:*

2.1.-8.1. välillä yritetään Venäjän tilausjunista mahdollisimman moni saada talteen, eli junat P550, P554, P556 (Helsinkiin saapuvat) ja P551, P553 ja P555 (Helsingistä lähtevät) ja lisäksi jos aikaa ja valoa riittää(Sigman 50mm F/1.4. sitä valoa ei niin paljon onneksi tarvitse) niin Ilmalan tyhjavaunujunat. (P550 29.12.2012 Helsingin päärautatieasemalla tyhjästä ilmestyneessä sumussa)

Tammikuun 1,50euron matkat (3euroa yht. menopaluu) ja kuvia niiltä reissuilta:

ma 07.01. Helsinki - Salo - Helsinki: meno *IC2 956 19:02 - 20:28*, paluu *IC2 974 21:32 - 22:58*
ti 08.01. Helsinki - Hämeenlinna - Helsinki: meno *IC2 185 21:00 - 22:09*, paluu *S 94 23:49 - 00:52*
la 12.01. Helsinki - Imatra - Helsinki: meno *S 117 15:12 - 17:45*, paluu *IC 12 20:14 - 23:08*
su 13.01. Helsinki - Kouvola - Helsinki: meno *IC 71 08:12 - 09:38*, paluu *S 118 16:18 - 17:36*
la 19.01. Helsinki - Savonlinna - Helsinki: meno *IC 3 10:12 - 13:27 + H 745 13:34 - 14:27*, paluu *H 748 18:30 - 19:23 + IC 12 19:30 - 23:08*
su 20.01. Helsinki - Mikkeli - Helsinki: meno *IC 71 08:12 - 10:55*, paluu *IC 66 17:46 - 20:48*

Helsinki - Kajaani - Helsinki, vierailu SRS:n kanssa Transtechin tehtaalle (matka maksettava itse, junalla hinnaksi tuli tasan 0,00e menopaluu-lipulle)

Kuva jokaisesta Sm5 junasta, joita on tällä hetkellä liikenteessä yksiköt 01-21. 22 todennäköisesti tulossa liikenteeseen piakkoin.
Ja lisäksi tietty muita satunnaisia junia, raitiovaunuja ja metrojakin (jos niitä saisi joskus täydennettyä).


Kuvasivuston kävijämäärät olivat kesällä sadan tuhannen paikkeille (Juhannusjunasta johtuen), ja sen jälkeen hiipunut pysyen kuitenkin n. kymmenessä tuhannessa. Yhteiskävijämäärää vuoden 2012 väliltä en edes jaksa/viitsi laskea, mutta yli 300 000 kävijää kuitenkin.

Videoita youtube-kanavallani on jo ruhtinaalliset *204 kappaletta* ja tilaajia 61 kappaletta.

Vuoden 2012 ehdottomasti suosituin joukkoliikennevideoni oli 05.07.2011 lisätty junavideoni, jossa kytketään Sr2 -veturia Ed-vaunuun kiinni joka keräsi vuonna 2012 *7 377 näyttökertaa* ja joka ansaitsi katsotuimpien videoiden top 10-listalla 2. sijan.
3. sijalla oli 09.04.2011 lisätty metro-video joka keräsi *5 094 näyttökertaa* vuoden 2012 aikana.

Huomion ansaitsee 02.06.2011 ladattu ja kuvattu reittivideo Vantaan sisäisestä linjasta 63 Tikkurilasta Kylmäojalle, jota katsottiin vuoden 2012 aikana *1 572 kertaa* ja nappasi top 10-listalla 9. sijan. En olisi uskonut että reittivideo keräisi noin monta katsojaa... (reittivideoiden kuvaamisen ainakin bussilinjojen osalta olen lopettanut)


Haluan toivottaa itseni puolesta vielä jokaiselle joukkoliikennefoorumilaiselle ja ylläpidolle vähän myöhässä hyvää ja kuvauksellista uutta vuotta 2013!  :Smile: 


Ziggy Hulden
Ihan tavallinen tavis teidän muidenkin harrastajien joukossa!  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

Venäjän tilausjunista P551 Helsingistä Moskovaan ja tyhjävaunujuna P565 Moskovaan (siirto, tullut aamula P554:na Moskovasta) sekä muista junista kuvia. Lisäksi Pohjolan Liikenteeltä pari kuvaa lisätty.

Video: Tupla-Allegro 37 lähtee Helsingistä Pietariin
Video: Tilausjuna P551 lähtee kohti Moskovaa

----------


## zige94

Uusia kuvia:

05.01.2013
10.01.2013
13.01.2013 (Imatran reissu, oli muuten pahaa pizzaa Imatralle, huono oli tuli, EN SUOSITTELE! (joku random pizzeria Imatrankosken keskustassa))

Salon reissu (07.01.) ja Hämeenlinnan reissu (08.01.) peruuntui kipeenä olon vuoksi ja samaten tänään sunnuntaina 13.01. oleva Kouvolan reissu peruuntuu kipeenä olon vuoksi. Tiistaina oleva Kajaaniin/Otanmäkeen Transtechin tehtaalle menevä reissu kyllä toteutuu, ellen nyt ihan sairaala kunnossa ole  :Smile: 

Kuvatekstit on uusiin kuviin saatu lisättyä, mutta vanhemmista se edelleenkin puuttuu (aikaa ei ole ollut sairastamisen vuoksi).

----------


## zige94

Reilusti uusia kuvia eiliseltä 15.01.2013 (osa tän päivän puolella S94:sta).

Mm. Junia kuvattu paljon, muutama asemarakennus, Ep, Ein, Rk ja Rkt -ravintolavaunuista sekä EFit -eko-luokan/konduktööri/tavara-vaunusta (myös konnarin hytti) lisätty vaunukuvastoon sisäkuvat.

Kuvat löytyvät tästä linkistä. Kuva tekstit yritän lisätä huomenna kun tänään/eilen ollut rankka ja pitkä päivä.
Transtechin tehtaalla oli kuvauskielto, joten sieltä ei kuvia sitten tullut.


Videot: 

P711 lähtee Kajaanista kohti Rovaniemeä
P933 saapuu Turusta Tampereelle (tämä junahan on se, jossa on Turusta tulleet auto ja makuuvaunut Rovaniemelle)

----------


## zige94

19.01. Savonlinnan reissulla kuvatut kuvat:

Dm12 sisäkuvat + ohjaamo-kuvat (Dm12 4403)
Muut kuvat tästä (mm. Savonlinnan Pohjolan Liikenteen Wiima K202)

20.01. kaikki kuvat tästä (mm. Onnibus Mikkelin matkakeskuksella)



Videot:

Dm12 4403 lähtee Savonlinnasta Pääskylahteen vaihtotyönä siivousta ja henkilökunnan taukoa varten. (19.01.2013)
IC 71 lähtee Mikkelin asemalta kohti Kajaania (20.01.2013)
Onnibus lähtee Mikkelin matkakeskukselta kohti Helsinkiä (20.01.2013)

----------


## zige94

21.01. kuvattuja muutamia ratikkakuvia
25.01. kuvattu S 107:n lähtö Helsingin vararungolla sekä 2yksikköinen H 9663 Helsingistä Tampereelle

S 107 lähtee Helsingistä Imatralle Ilmalan vararungolla

----------


## zige94

Uusia ratikkakuvia Kalevankadun/Ruoholahdenrannan risteyksestä, 6T ja 9 ratikkaa:  http://zige94.1g.fi/searchresults/26.01.2013

----------


## zige94

Uusia kuvia Helsingistä ja Lappeenrannasta + uusin linjaliikenteessä oleva Sm5 #22: http://zige94.1g.fi/searchresults/27.01.2013

Videot:

S 45 lähtee Helsingistä Ouluun
IC 5 lähtee Lappeenrannasta Joensuuhun. Kuljettaja myös tööttäsi hiukan meidän ohitse mentyään.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvaatko enää busseja?

----------


## zige94

> Kuvaatko enää busseja?


Todella harvoin, mitä nyt välillä satunnaisia kerran pari kuussa..  :Smile:  Enemmän teräspyöräliikenteeseen nykyään tämä harrastus keskittynyt mun osalta (ja siinäkin pääpaino junissa ja heti siinä perässä raitiovaunut).

----------


## zige94

Kuvia: http://zige94.1g.fi/searchresults/03.02.2013
Videoita: P31 lähtee Moskovaan Sr2:n johdolla ja S 52 ja S 76 naitetaan onnistuneesti yhteen Helsingin asemalla

----------


## zige94

Kuvasivustolleni on ilmestynyt taustakuva, jota aina välillä vaihtelen.

Tämän öisen pakettikatkonkuvat, joka oli todella harvinainen reissu: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/...ko+05.02.2013/
Pakettikatkohan "Ajetaan poikkeuksellisesti lähiliikennekalustolla", eli poikkeava kalusto ajettiin poikkeavalla kalustolla, joka on oikeasti oikea kalusto kyseiselle junalle, että näin..  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

Kuvien ja videoiden päivittäminen vähän jäänyt nytten muiden kiireiden vuoksi. Kuvasivustoni ei kuitenkaan ole kuollut joten siellä voi käydä katselemassa parin vuoden aikana otettuja kuvia  :Smile:  http://zige94.1g.fi Uskolliset kävijätkin siellä on ollut, n. 100uniikkia kävijää/päivä vaikkei uusia kuvia ole yli viikkoon tullut.

Ainakin yksi reissu on myös tulossa, Helsinki - Tampere - Oulu - Kuopio - Pasila (Helsinki). Ajankohta on 4.-5.3. ja matkakumppanina hyvä ystäväni ja tällekkin foorumille kirjoittava Karosa.

Alla vielä kuva reissusta.

 Ps. VR tarjoaa tämänkin reissun mitättömään hintaan 15e/henkilö, eli meiltä molemmilta yhteensä 30euroa. Ei yhtään paha hinta noin pitkästä matkasta jonka kestokin on melkein 19tuntia  :Cool:

----------


## zige94

> Ainakin yksi reissu on myös tulossa, Helsinki - Tampere - Oulu - Kuopio - Pasila (Helsinki). Ajankohta on 4.-5.3. ja matkakumppanina hyvä ystäväni ja tällekkin foorumille kirjoittava Karosa.
> 
> Alla vielä kuva reissusta.
> 
>  Ps. VR tarjoaa tämänkin reissun mitättömään hintaan 15e/henkilö, eli meiltä molemmilta yhteensä 30euroa. Ei yhtään paha hinta noin pitkästä matkasta jonka kestokin on melkein 19tuntia


Ja lisätään listaan toinenkin reissu joka on jo tulevana lauantaina 2.3. Helsinki - Joensuu - Helsinki. Joensuussa aikaa 6h37min. Menokyydin tarjoaa 7vaunuinen ykkös-IC eli IC 1 ja paluumatkan vähän hitaampi juna IC 12, joka on tullut tutuksi pariin otteeseen jo (joulukalenterimatkoilla). Matkaseura sama ja matkanhintakin sama eli 15e/henkilö.

Reissuilta taas kuvia, muuten pysyy aika hiljaisena kuvapäivitys.

Ps. Aloitin muuten urakan jossa lisään tunnisteisiin kuvassa näkyviä asioita, junan tyyppejä jne. Jatkossa kun saan kokonaan hommat valmiiksi pystyy etsiä kuvia joissa näkyy esim. Sr2, tai IC2 -juna (pelkällä IC2 hakusanalla) jne. Junannumerotkin pyrin tunnisteisiin laittamaan niiden junien kohdille joihin se on mahdollista.

----------


## Compact

> Ja lisätään listaan toinenkin reissu joka on jo tulevana lauantaina 2.3. Helsinki - Joensuu - Helsinki. Joensuussa aikaa 6h37min.



Joensuussa kannattaisi käydä vasta naistenpäivänä 8.3. ja olla paikalla noin 8.35-18.30 välillä, tai sitten ennen tuota tai sen jälkeen Niiralan radalla.

----------


## zige94

> Joensuussa kannattaisi käydä vasta naistenpäivänä 8.3. ja olla paikalla noin 8.35-18.30 välillä, tai sitten ennen tuota tai sen jälkeen Niiralan radalla.


Harmiksi vain tuo tarjous ei ole voimassa perjantain lähdöille..  :Frown:

----------


## zige94

> Ps. Aloitin muuten urakan jossa lisään tunnisteisiin kuvassa näkyviä asioita, junan tyyppejä jne. Jatkossa kun saan kokonaan hommat valmiiksi pystyy etsiä kuvia joissa näkyy esim. Sr2, tai IC2 -juna (pelkällä IC2 hakusanalla) jne. Junannumerotkin pyrin tunnisteisiin laittamaan niiden junien kohdille joihin se on mahdollista.


Nyt olen suurimpaan osaan enintään puoli vuotta vanhoihin laittanut tunnisteisiin kuvassa näkyviä tunnisteita, junien litteroita tms. (kaikkiin tulossa jollakin viiveellä) Vaunuissa olen joihinkin pyrkinyt, mutta enimmäkseen löytyy seuraavat tunnisteet: Sm1, Sm2, Sm3, Sm4, Sm5, Sm6, Sr1, Sr2, Dm12, Dv12, Dr16, Tka7 ja Hr1. Junatyyppejä ja numeroita en laittanutkaan tunnisteisiin, koska tajusin niiden löytyvän jo kuvateksteistä ja kuvateksteissä olevat asiat löytyvät jo hausta.
Museokalustoon en ole vielä ehtinyt tunnisteita lisäilemään Hr1:stä lukuunottamatta.


Kuvasivustoni pitäisi löytyä nyt paremmin myös googlesta, googlen hakurobottien tekemän tutkimusretken jälkeen.

Uusia kuvia on tulossa la-su välisenä yönä lauantain Joensuun reissusta tai jopa junasta lauantai iltana jos matkalla on toimiva verkkoyhteys.

Jos on lisää kehitysideoita, kuuntelen niitä mielelläni!  :Smile: 

Ps. Mukava kanssa huomata että videoni on monet löytänyt ja tilaajatkin kasvanut 16:lla vuodenvaihteesta.
Pss. Ois pieni pyyntö foorumilaisille, voisitteko kokeilla tökkiikö teidän koneillanne pahasti tuo kuvasivustoni, esim. tässä kansiossa. Itselläni tuntuu vähän tökkivän vaikka tehoista ei pitäisi olla kiinni, yritän pähkäillä johtuuko siitä että kansiossa on 748 kuvaa, vai tuosta taustakuvasta.

----------


## Koala

> Nyt olen suurimpaan osaan enintään puoli vuotta vanhoihin laittanut tunnisteisiin kuvassa näkyviä tunnisteita, junien litteroita tms. 
> Pss. Ois pieni pyyntö foorumilaisille, voisitteko kokeilla tökkiikö teidän koneillanne pahasti tuo kuvasivustoni, esim. tässä kansiossa. Itselläni tuntuu vähän tökkivän vaikka tehoista ei pitäisi olla kiinni, yritän pähkäillä johtuuko siitä että kansiossa on 748 kuvaa, vai tuosta taustakuvasta.


Ei kyllä ainakaan tällä sekunnilla töki yhtään, avasin ekan kuvan ja siitä nuolella kahlasin läpi ja laakista vaihtui kuva kun nuolta painoin.

----------


## Hape

Kokeilin linkkiä, kaikki toimi ihan hyvin, aika ripeästi  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Ei kyllä ainakaan tällä sekunnilla töki yhtään, avasin ekan kuvan ja siitä nuolella kahlasin läpi ja laakista vaihtui kuva kun nuolta painoin.





> Kokeilin linkkiä, kaikki toimi ihan hyvin, aika ripeästi


Kiitos molemmille!  :Smile:  Se on näköjään sitten tämä mun vehje joka jostain syystä tökkii.. (voi olla kun joudun nyt käyttää puhelimen nettiä (hotspot) niin tämä lataa jotain vielä)

----------


## zige94

Joensuun reissut kuvat on nyt ladattu tässä samalla IC 12:ssa istuessa ja löytyvät seuraavasta linkistä: http://zige94.1g.fi/searchresults/02.03.2013

Videoita:

S 41 lähtee Helsingistä Ouluun: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0ATtaCzGnM
H 761 lähtee Joensuusta Nurmekseen: http://youtu.be/xiVupG6ampM

----------


## zige94

> Joensuun reissut kuvat on nyt ladattu tässä samalla IC 12:ssa istuessa ja löytyvät seuraavasta linkistä: http://zige94.1g.fi/searchresults/02.03.2013
> 
> Videoita:
> 
> S 41 lähtee Helsingistä Ouluun: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0ATtaCzGnM
> H 761 lähtee Joensuusta Nurmekseen: http://youtu.be/xiVupG6ampM


Eli tämä reissu on sitten päätetty, ja sen voi hienosti päättää tähän kuvaan: 

Kiva ilmestyä selkeestä Lahden säästä tänne myrskyiseen Helsingin säähän (kuten kuvasta voi huomata jossa kiskot jo peittyneet lumeen). Erikoisuuksiakin mahtui mukaan kuten 10minuuttia etuajassa kulkenut IC 12 joka jatkoi Tikkurilasta ja Pasilasta matkaa etuajassa. 32tuntia tuli valvottua putkeen ja nyt on hyvä hetki tankata ennen n. 1600-1900km (en oo laskenu tarkkaa) ja melkein 19tunnin reissua joka alkaa maanantaina 5.3. klo 23:06 IC2 189:llä ja päättyy tiistaina 6.3. klo 17:48 S 76:n saavuttua Helsinkiin.

----------


## zige94

Tällä hetkellä matkataan P 273:lla kohti Oulua. Tähän mennessä otetut kuvat löytyvät tästä ja tästä. Jälkimmäiseen linkkiin tulee muutkin kuvat sitä mukaa kun niitä ilmestyy.

Kaksi videotakin on ehtinyt tulla: P 273 lähtee Helsingistä kohti Rovaniemeä ja IC 78 peruuttaa Helsingin asemalta Ilmalan varikolle.

----------


## zige94

> Tällä hetkellä matkataan P 273:lla kohti Oulua. Tähän mennessä otetut kuvat löytyvät tästä ja tästä. Jälkimmäiseen linkkiin tulee muutkin kuvat sitä mukaa kun niitä ilmestyy.
> 
> Kaksi videotakin on ehtinyt tulla: P 273 lähtee Helsingistä kohti Rovaniemeä ja IC 78 peruuttaa Helsingin asemalta Ilmalan varikolle.


Nyt on sitten kaikki kuvat eiliseltä/tän päiväseltä reissulta laitettu ja löytyvät ylläolevista linkeistä. Lisäksi yksi video lisää: Dr16 lähtee viemään autovaunua Oulun asemalla (yllätyksenä tuli että valakko hoiti autovaunuhommat)

----------


## zige94

Nyt on vanhempia kuvia vähän siirrelty "arkistoon" vuosiluvun mukaan.

Sitten muistutetaan vähän hyvistä tavoista sun muista.. Jos on kuvien/kuvasivuston yhteydessä mainittu, ettei kuvia käytetä ilman lupaa niin se pätee myös! Omia kuviani olen löytänyt muutamia sellaisista mistä ei pitäisi löytyä. Olen antanut ainoastaan Suomen Raitioseuralle (SRS) Raitio -lehteen sekä SRS:n nettisivuille alkuperäisten kuvien käyttöoikeudet (eli ilman vesileimaa), joten toivon etten enään löydä kuviani muualta kuin SRS:n omistamista kohteista (Liikenneuutiset, nettisivut, Raitio-lehdet jne.).

----------


## zige94

> ...löytyy seuraavat tunnisteet: Sm1, Sm2, Sm3, Sm4, Sm5, Sm6, Sr1, Sr2, Dm12, Dv12, Dr16, Tka7 ja Hr1.


Uusia tunnisteita: Ttk1, Dr35, salonkivaunu A 41, Dm7, Dr12, Dr13, Dv16, Hv1, Hr1, Tk3, Vr1, Ggk, BGo ja Fo.

----------


## zige94

Moottorivaunut, veturit, ratakuorma-autot jne (uudet paksunnettu):

Dm7
Dm12
Dr12
Dr13
Dr16
Dr35
Dv12
Dv16
Hv1
Hr1
Sm1
Sm2
Sm3
Sm4
Sm5
Sm6
Sr1
 Sr2
Tk3
Tka7
Ttk1
*Ttr1* (tunnetaan paremmin radantarkastusvaunu Emmana)
*Tve4*
Vr1

Vaunuja (uudet paksunnettu):
*A 16 (Elli)*
salonkivaunu A 41
Ggk
BGo
Fo


Nyt pitäisi sitten kaikki junakuvat löytyvät ylläolevilla tunnisteilla oikein. Seuraava projekti on laittaa kaikkiin kuviin vaunujen osalta tunnisteet. Tämän teen vain nykykalustosta, museokalustosta vain jos tiedän niiden tyypin (ja harvemmasta tiedän). Eli ainakin seuraavat vaunutunnisteet tulevat todennäköisesti löytymään: IC: Ex, Expt; IC2: Ed, Edb, Edfs, Edm, Eds; Teräskori: Cemt, EFit, EFits, EFiti, EFs, Ei, Ein, Eip, Eipt, Fots; Ravintolavaunut: Rk, Rkt, Rbkt, Rx.

----------


## zige94

Moikka kaikille,

Mun hybridi lähtee tänään huoltoliikkeeseen reissulle, joten ainakin n. viikoksi keskeytyy kuvasivuston muutokset, kuvien ja videoiden päivistys, kommenttien katsominen jne. Jatketaan hommia taas kun laite palautuu takaisin huollosta, toivottavasti tällä viikolla jo  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

Kuvia sitten tulikin kun oli pakko käydä kuvaamassa ja saada tänne laitettua jotenkin esille erikoisesta tilanteesta kuvat (kolmen Sm5-yksikön kokeilu kaupallisessa liikenteessä) (kuva linkki; *video linkki on alla*)

N. 70 uutta kuvaa junista Tapanilan lähistöltä sekä Puistolan asemalta.

Kiitokset muuten H 9501:n kuljettajalle (K-juna klo 16:51 Helsingistä) kolmelle harrastajalle vilkuttamisesta Puistolan asemalla!  :Smile: 

Videot: Kolmen yksikön Sm5 ohittaa Tapanilan aseman K-junana
H 235 ohittaa Tapanilan aseman poikkeuksellisesti Sr1-vedolla

----------


## zige94

Tuli otettua pari kuvaa samalla haastattelun yhteydessä eilen, eli uusia kuvia 15.3.

----------


## zige94

Uusia kuvia 20./21.3.: Edo-ohjusvaunun siirto, MLNRV #63 ja H 225 Sm1/2-kalustolla

----------


## zige94

> Tuli otettua pari kuvaa samalla haastattelun yhteydessä eilen, eli uusia kuvia 15.3.


Ja haastatteluun linkit ja lehdistä kuvakaappaukset löytyy täältä: http://zige94.1g.fi/blog/11/Lehtihaastattelu/

Suora linkki netissä olevaan uutiseen: "Junabongari vaanii kiskojen varrella" - Vantaan Sanomat

Juttu siis tuli tämän päivän lehtiin: Helsingin Uutisiin, Vantaan Sanomiin ja Länsiväylään. Helsingin uutisissa oli "etusivulla" iso kuva ja intro-teksti haastatteluun ja lisäksi pikkusen supistettu haastattelu sivulla 9. Vantaan Sanomissa oli etusivulla pieni kohta ja täysmittainen juttu sivulla 6-7, täysin sama juttu samalla sivulla myös Länsiväylässä.

----------


## zige94

Aloitin viime yönä uuden projektin. Perustin kuvasivustolleni facebook-sivun, jonne tulee reaaliaikaista tietoa esim. uusista kuvista ja videoista, lisäksi myös suoraan reissun päältä. Projekti alkoi neljän aikaan aamuyöllä mutta unisena sekä facebookin tökkiessä jäi vähän kesken. Nyt päivän mittaan lisäilty profiilikuva ja kansikuva, sekä tietoja täydennetään jne.

Lisäksi kuvasivuston osoite on muuttunut, ja tulee kääntymään englanniksi tai osittain englanniksi ainakin. Tämä on pitkä projekti ja voi kestää jonkun aikaa. Tavoite on saada esimerkiksi kuvatekstit sekä suomeksi että englanniksi.

Nimen muutokset yhteydessä osa sivuston asetuksista nollaantui, eli kummallisuuksia saattaa näkyä ainakin huomiseen. Yritetään saada kuntoon pian..

Huomioithan että *KAIKKI AIKAISEMMAT LINKIT EIVÄT TOIMI ENÄÄN* osoitteen vaihduttua. Haulla löytyy kaikki kuvat normisti hakusanoilla esim. Sr1, Sm5, Hr1, Ttr1 jne.

Youtube-osoite pysyy entisellään, samaten videot jne. Ainoastaan youtube-kanavan ulkoasu on muuttunut.

----------


## Karosa

> Aloitin viime yönä uuden projektin. Perustin kuvasivustolleni facebook-sivun


Kylläpäs nyt moni tekee näitä..  :Laughing:  mutta mikäs tää sivuston nimi on ?  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Kylläpäs nyt moni tekee näitä..  mutta mikäs tää sivuston nimi on ?


Hyvä huomio...  :Very Happy:  Facebook-sivuston linkki siis tässä  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

Uusia kuvia pakettikatkosta ja samalla vähän muutakin. H 229/220:n vetureina tällä kertaa Dv12 2552 ja 2732.

Videoita:

Tavarajuna ohittaa Riihimäen aseman
Dv12 pari Riihimäen asemalla

----------


## zige94

Uusi blogi-merkintä: 05.04.2013, epäonnenpäivä rautateillä

----------


## zige94

Leikin tänään vähän puhelimeni kuva-tehosteilla ja seuraavia kuvia tuli: http://railpictures.1g.fi/kuvat/temp/Testikuvia/ 

Kaikkein parhain niistä varmaankin tämä: 

Myös puhelimella otettu HDR-kuva löytyy: 


Lisäksi kuvasin videolle Ilmalan "kirjavan" vararungon kokoonpanon (Ehft, Ei, Rbkt, Ex, Ex, Ex, Sr1 (välillä Sr2)) sen ollessa "suorittamassa" päivittäistä seisontaansa Helsingin aseman raiteelle 11.

----------


## zige94

Uusia kuvia lauantain Vaasan reissuilta junilla S 41/H 441 ja paluu H 452/IC 58. VR tarjosi matkan jälleen kerran halvalla, 16euroa menopaluulipusta.

Kuvat: http://railpictures.1g.fi/searchresults/13.04.2013
Samalta reissuilta videot.

Kuvattuna siis kaikki mahdolliset junat H 441:n ja H 452:n välillä (441:stä ja 452:sta vain kuvat), paitsi kuvat ja videot puuttuu 61:stä koska siinä välissä olin syömässä sekä video 445:n saapumisesta sillä kännykkäni jolla kaikki videot on FULL HD:nä kuvattu päätti alkaa temppuilemaan. Mukana oli Vaasalainen junaharrasta J. Hakala.

Muutamia kuvia:

    

Ja sainhan vihdoin tällä hetkellä uusimmasta kaupallisessa liikenteessä olevasta Flirtistä, eli numerosta 23 kuvan (tosin 24:n pitäisi lähiaikoina tulla liikenteeseen):



Huomenna olisi tulossa ulkokuvia spesiaali-jutusta.

----------


## zige94

Edo-ohjausvaunun kuvat ovat selvästi kiinnostaneet monia, videonkin näyttökerrat nousee nopeammin kuin mitä normaaleilla junavideoilla.

Edo-ohjausvaunun esittely eilen 16.4. Helsingin asemalla (kuvasarja):

   

Esittelykokoonpanona oli perästä lueteltuna: Edo 28602, Rx 26711, Edfs 28324, Ed 28093 ja Sr2 3203. Kaikki vasta pestyinä ja hienoissa kirkkaissa valko-vihreissä väreissä. Rx oli kuulemma vasta vihertynyt.

Klo 10:10-11:30 vaunu esiteltiin VR:n omalle henkilökunnalle, jonka jälkeen vaunu siivottiin. Kello 12 jälkeen vaunu esiteltiin medialle ja muille kutsuvieraille. Rx:ään oli myös järjestetty tarjoilu medialle/kutsuvieraille:


Videoita:

Edo saapuu esittelyyn Helsingin asemalle
Edo:n esittelyrunko ulkoapäin kuvattuna

----------


## zige94

Viime aikoina on ollut kuvausrintamalla vähän hiljaista johtuen lukuisista syistä, ja tuleekin todennäköisesti pysymään aika hiljaisena ainakin kesäkuun puoleen väliin asti. Kävijöitä silti on jaksanut käydä n. 150-200/päivä.

Edojen koeajoja yritetään seurailla tiivisti ja yritetään kuvatakkin niin paljon kuin on mahdollista ja omat aikataulut antaa periksi, mutta aika täyttä tulee olemaan 15.5.-10.6. joten saa nähdä. Kuitenkin toiset asiat menevät kuvauksen etusijalla  :Smile: 

Poistin kansiot "HSL-alueen linja-autot" sekä "Muut bussit" tilan puutteen vuoksi. Melkein 50gigaa on jo täynnä, joten piti tilaa nipistää niistä kohteista jotka eivät enään harrastukseeni kuulu.


Uusia videoita: Kaksi Edoa ohittaa Tapanilan aseman paluumatkalla Laajakankaalta/Kontiomäestä: http://youtu.be/OyGIKVVsBig

Ja sitten yksi erittäin epäonnistunut kuva kyseisestä siirrosta.

----------


## zige94

Viime viikonlopulta kuvia: SRS:n jäsenajelu SR 50 vaunulla lauantaina 4.5., höyryveturi (Hr1 1009) vetoisesta junasta sunnuntaina 5.5. Lahdessa sekä muutama muu kuva sunnuntailta Lahden reissulta.

Videoita:

Hr1 1009 ajaa vaunustoon kiinni Lahden Mukkulassa sekä H 1944 (Hr1 1009 vetoinen) lähtee Lahden rautatieasemalta kohti Salpausselkää.

[/url]

----------


## Karosa

> Hr1 1009 ajaa vaunustoon kiinni Lahden Mukkulassa sekä H 1944 (Hr1 1009 vetoinen) lähtee Lahden rautatieasemalta kohti Salpausselkää


Höh! Kettu sentään kun en tiennyt tästä reissusta ennenkuin näin nämä kuvat, olisin taatusti lähtenyt sinne Lahteen mukaan!  :Mad:

----------


## zige94

> Höh! Kettu sentään kun en tiennyt tästä reissusta ennenkuin näin nämä kuvat, olisin taatusti lähtenyt sinne Lahteen mukaan!


Niin, noh, enhän mäkään sitä edes muistanut kuin vasta junassa matkalla Lahteen...  :Laughing:  Muuten oisin sua muistuttanut tästä  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> Muuten oisin sua muistuttanut tästä


Niih, muutenkun en junien ystävä ole niin silti jotenkin "kiehtoo" nää vanhat junat..  :Laughing:

----------


## zige94

> Niih, muutenkun en junien ystävä ole niin silti jotenkin "kiehtoo" nää vanhat junat..


Ketä ne eivät kiehtoisi!  :Wink:  Kohta alkaa taas PMR:n lättisajot Kerava-Porvoo ja toivottavasti Steamrailin Tk3-ajot myös. Mua ei (enään) bussit niin kiehdo, mutta Wiima K202 mm. on sellainen joka jaksaa aina kiehtoa  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> Kohta alkaa taas PMR:n lättisajot Kerava-Porvoo


Puhutaan tästä sitten lisää Facessa, voisi lähteä tonne Kerava-Porvoo reissulle jos rahoitus löytyy..

----------


## zige94

Uusia kuvia lähiliikenteestä sekä Edo 28603:sta. Tällä hetkellä onkin kaikista Ilmalaan saapuneista Edoista kuvat.

Tähän kansioon tulee kaikista Edoista kuvat siihen saakka kun ovat vielä "erikoinen bongattava", eli siihen asti kun kaupallinen liikenne on alkanut.

Video Edo 28603:n saapumisesta Helsinkiin.

----------


## zige94

Kuten tässä ketjussa mainitsinkin, pyydän ylläpitoa sulkemaan tunnukseni tällä foorumilla. Kuvasivustoni ja youtube-kanavani pidän pystyssä ja päivittelen sinne kuvia kun niitä tulee otettua, tosin hiljaista tulee olemaan käynnissä olevan koulutuksen vuoksi.

Niille jotka haluaa seurata kuvasivustoni päivityksiä, uusia kuvia jne. niin voi lisätä tämän kirjanmerkkeihin. Tykkäämis pakkoa EI OLE, eli ei tarvitse tykätä eikä rekisteröityä nähdäksesi kyseinen sivu ja uudet päivitykset, joten sitä ei tarvitse pelätä.

Kiitos ja kumarrus jo kaikille tähän mennessä 565 476 kävijälle (03/2012-05/2013) kuvasivustolla, 92 tilaajalle Youtubessa (nousee oudon nopeesti) ja kaikille n. 210 000 kävijälle keitä youtube-kanavani videoita on käynyt katsomassa. Suosituimpina ja korkeimpina nousijoina tietysti kaikki Edo-videot.

Kiitos ja kumarrus!  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

Vanha kuvasivusto ei ole ollut pystyssä aikoihin, mutta kuvia löytyy ja tulee lisään Flickriin. Myös suurinosa nykyisistä tallessa olevista kuvista on tarkoitus lisäillä pikku hiljaa.

----------

